# I'm craving......



## Michelle420

A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear 

What food are you craving?


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


I just had a sandwich for dinner too.  He won't be home until Wednesday night so things will be real easy for a couple of days.

Chicken salad, Cheez-its, milk.  

He doesn't ask for big meals usually but I think he works hard enough and enjoys it when I cook something.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a sandwich for dinner too.  He won't be home until Wednesday night so things will be real easy for a couple of days.
> 
> Chicken salad, Cheez-its, milk.
> 
> He doesn't ask for big meals usually but I think he works hard enough and enjoys it when I cook something.
Click to expand...


That's real sweet that you cook, I'm not the cook in my duo, but I can cook if I have to.

I had a Monte Cristo when I was in Reno at Christmas and it was real good 

My better half travels too, and so mostly I am just eating ramen noodles.


----------



## PratchettFan

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?



A red curry would be nice.


----------



## Michelle420

PratchettFan said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A red curry would be nice.
Click to expand...


Yum! It would be hehe....


----------



## mdk

Wild rice and mushroom soup. Nom!


----------



## NLT

No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah


----------



## NLT

I prefer dagwoods


----------



## Michelle420

NLT said:


> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah



If we were friends in real life would you make me one NLT?


----------



## Michelle420

NLT said:


> I prefer dagwoods




That's huge, No on green olives


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a sandwich for dinner too.  He won't be home until Wednesday night so things will be real easy for a couple of days.
> 
> Chicken salad, Cheez-its, milk.
> 
> He doesn't ask for big meals usually but I think he works hard enough and enjoys it when I cook something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's real sweet that you cook, I'm not the cook in my duo, but I can cook if I have to.
> 
> I had a Monte Cristo when I was in Reno at Christmas and it was real good
> 
> My better half travels too, and so mostly I am just eating ramen noodles.
Click to expand...

I had to look it up at the food network website.  Looks good.


----------



## Sarah G

Delta4Embassy said:


> Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.


Next time try soaking the bread overnight in the egg and milk mixture and also add vanilla to it.  If you get french bread at the store, it's also very yummy.  Make it a meal and add fruit on the side.

But NLT will say it's gay so don't mention it on here..


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sarah G said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time try soaking the bread overnight in the egg and milk mixture and also add vanilla to it.  If you get french bread at the store, it's also very yummy.  Make it a meal and add fruit on the side.
> 
> But NLT will say it's gay so don't mention it on here..
Click to expand...


I don't use milk in mine. Buy french toast? Eww. That'll never catch on.


----------



## mdk

I am craving turkey sausage gravy and homemade biscuits. That is what I want but I am having some blueberries for breakfast instead. lol.


----------



## Sarah G

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time try soaking the bread overnight in the egg and milk mixture and also add vanilla to it.  If you get french bread at the store, it's also very yummy.  Make it a meal and add fruit on the side.
> 
> But NLT will say it's gay so don't mention it on here..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't use milk in mine. Buy french toast? Eww. That'll never catch on.
Click to expand...

No make your french toast at home but use french bread that you buy from the bakery section and slice yourself..


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> I am craving turkey sausage gravy and homemade biscuits. That is what I want but I am having some blueberries for breakfast instead. lol.


My daughter likes biscuits and gravy.  I'd rather have some of the blueberries.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving turkey sausage gravy and homemade biscuits. That is what I want but I am having some blueberries for breakfast instead. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter likes biscuits and gravy.  I'd rather have some of the blueberries.
Click to expand...


I would rather have the high calorie rich food as well but I used to be heavy so I tend to lean towards the healthier choices. I treat myself from time-to-time but nothing tastes as good as how skinny feels. lol


----------



## Michelle420

I'm skipping breakfast, but if I could have anything I'd get a lumberjack platter with all the fixins 

Instead, I am having nothing.


----------



## Disir

Strawberry shortcake bread pudding. I had it for the first time at a restaurant.  I'm going to figure out how to make it.  I think this might be the closest: 
The Gush Gourmet Strawberry Shortcake BREAD PUDDING


----------



## Michelle420

I think I have had bread pudding before that looks pretty good.


----------



## Disir

I had never found one that was worth expending any amount of time attempting to duplicate.  This one I might have to reduce the liquids one half cup at a time.  It came out pretty good.


----------



## Sarah G

I wasn't really craving this but we went for a long walk into town today and stopped for ice cream.  Sun was shining, not real warm but nice enough.  

My wish for all of you:  I hope your ice cream shoppes open up real soon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Even as we speak, we're making low cal chocolate sorbet.

Love it ...


----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?



I haven't had a Monte Cristo in way too long, but do love them. Tried duplicating from a recipe online once, but I was sorely disappointed.


----------



## Cassy Mo

I would happily accept Eggs Benedict.


----------



## featherlite

I was craving a gourmet hamburger all week. Last night we went to Red Robin and had their Black & Blue Burger.   blackened mushrooms, grilled onions, blue cheese, dijon sauce on a ciabata? bun....sweet potato fries on the side.
Soo so good.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Just great, I'm getting new cravings by just reading this thread.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> I would happily accept Eggs Benedict.


Looks good.  I'm gonna have to make eggs later this morning.


----------



## Skull Pilot

The only sandwich I ever crave is a Primanti Brothers roast beef.  I'm glad I can't get them around here


----------



## strollingbones

damn yall as a former foodie who is now diabetic...i crave it all.....lol....all of it...but what i miss mostly are

biscuits and gravy.....

.i allow more or some  bad foods now.....but i still wont do the biscuits and gravy...they say eat small portions....i tried a half a biscuit and got blood sugar readings beyond what i expected......my daily breakfast now...fucking boiled egg and one strip of nuked bacon....


----------



## High_Gravity

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


 
A chicken shawarma.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

Sometimes I don't realize I have a craving until I see a picture of something. 

Hungarian Chocolate Torte


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> Sometimes I don't realize I have a craving until I see a picture of something.
> 
> Hungarian Chocolate Torte


Pretty but it needs a pop of color.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


Now, that looks really good.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Sarah G said:


> Pretty but it needs a pop of color.



It wouldn't be around long enough


Sarah G said:


> Pretty but it needs a pop of color



Little pearls of white chocolate here and there, and a few raspberries off to the side.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty but it needs a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be around long enough
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty but it needs a pop of color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little pearls of white chocolate here and there, and a few raspberries off to the side.
Click to expand...

Exactly, you eat with your eyes first.  At least that is what a famous bakery chef once told me..


----------



## Muhammed

Ate a whole bunch of bananas today. I'm not sure why I was craving them. Maybe my body was just telling me that I need potassium.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Sarah G

Muhammed said:


> Ate a whole bunch of bananas today. I'm not sure why I was craving them. Maybe my body was just telling me that I need potassium.


You should get about 2000 mg potassium a day.  It won't kill you if you're getting it from food or even most supplements but did you know, they use potassium in the lethal injections?  Just a little factoid for your medical pleasure.

I take the supplements to regulate my heartbeat and it's also good for very dry skin.  Just don't OD.


----------



## Cassy Mo

High_Gravity said:


>



OMG, that looks delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cassy Mo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that looks delicious.
Click to expand...

 
It is, chicken shawarma is a god send.


----------



## Cassy Mo

High_Gravity said:


> It is, chicken shawarma is a god send.



Thanks! I'm going to google it.


----------



## Sarah G

I googled the image and it looks a lot healthier on the plate than it does there.  I thought it was more bacon than anything else but it's broiled and they serve it with veggies.  Yum.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Sarah G said:


> I thought it was more bacon than anything else but it's broiled and they serve it with veggies. Yum.



I just may try making it one of these days.


----------



## featherlite

That picture looks like a chicken cake with a cherry on top. Ill have to look it up. I rarely cook . 
I love Whole Foods Chicken Tandoori. I love all their buffet style take out foods...dont like paying $30.00 for a take out meal though lol


----------



## Cassy Mo

I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to things flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to things flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.


I made bean soup but my friend is coming at around 5 to go for a walk.  I don't like to eat before walking so I have to wait awhile.  I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


>



What's that? Never mind.  I was playing ketchup. You eat some of the coolest stuff. Or at least the pictures are the coolest.  I still haven't made shakshuka yet. But, the picture was amazing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It's hard to beat a good ol' BLT....chipolte mayo on mine please...


----------



## High_Gravity

Steak and Mushrooms.


----------



## mdk

I am craving lasagne aubergine today. I love eggplants and I can't wait for them to be in season again.


----------



## Cassy Mo

An extra thick chocolate malt. Not a shake, but a malt. 

Am happy I don't keep the ingredients in the house, or I'd be in serious trouble any minute now.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Sonic half price shakes


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a sandwich for dinner too.  He won't be home until Wednesday night so things will be real easy for a couple of days.
> 
> Chicken salad, Cheez-its, milk.
> 
> He doesn't ask for big meals usually but I think he works hard enough and enjoys it when I cook something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's real sweet that you cook, I'm not the cook in my duo, but I can cook if I have to.
> 
> I had a Monte Cristo when I was in Reno at Christmas and it was real good
> 
> My better half travels too, and so mostly I am just eating ramen noodles.
Click to expand...

Ramen noodles suck.

I have found a way to have quick, easy meals.

Slice chicken or steak, brown it in sesame oil, stir in the vegetables you like, and then add Asian style sauces.

Lots of variety available, quick and easy one pan meal.

Or, two if you like it over steamed rice.


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah


Sure looks like fag food.


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> I'm skipping breakfast, but if I could have anything I'd get a lumberjack platter with all the fixins
> 
> Instead, I am having nothing.


I can't eat in the morning, and only eat once a day.

Sometimes I crave some breakfast type food, and go to Cracker Barrel in the evening.


----------



## Michelle420

Roadrunner said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like fag food.
Click to expand...


It tastes really good! Don't get frenchphobic Roads 


 "A *Monte Cristo* is a fried ham and cheesesandwich, a variation of the French croque-monsieur. In the 1930s–1960s, American cookbooks had recipes for this sandwich, under such names as French Sandwich, Toasted Ham Sandwich, and French Toasted Cheese Sandwich.[1]Emmental or Gruyère cheese is typically used" 
Monte Cristo sandwich - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Michelle420

Roadrunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skipping breakfast, but if I could have anything I'd get a lumberjack platter with all the fixins
> 
> Instead, I am having nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't eat in the morning, and only eat once a day.
> 
> Sometimes I crave some breakfast type food, and go to Cracker Barrel in the evening.
Click to expand...


Do you smoke cigarettes?


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> I think I have had bread pudding before that looks pretty good.


I make a wicked bread pudding.

Addictive, and puts on weight like you cannot believe.

Starts with homemade bread!!


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skipping breakfast, but if I could have anything I'd get a lumberjack platter with all the fixins
> 
> Instead, I am having nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't eat in the morning, and only eat once a day.
> 
> Sometimes I crave some breakfast type food, and go to Cracker Barrel in the evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you smoke cigarettes?
Click to expand...

Only left-handed ones!


; - )


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


>


Where's the bacon!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420

Roadrunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have had bread pudding before that looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I make a wicked bread pudding.
> 
> Addictive, and puts on weight like you cannot believe.
> 
> Starts with homemade bread!!
Click to expand...


I think I have tried it before but must have been a long time ago because I don't remember.

It does look good. Will you bring your bread pudding to the USMB picnic?


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to things flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I made bean soup but my friend is coming at around 5 to go for a walk.  I don't like to eat before walking so I have to wait awhile.  I'm getting hungry.
Click to expand...

I am almost out of my bean mix.

I made a batch with 22 different kinds of beans, it was awesome.

Time to start collecting different kinds of beans for the next batch.

I'm going for 25 kinds this time!


----------



## Roadrunner

iamwhatiseem said:


> It's hard to beat a good ol' BLT....chipolte mayo on mine please...


Ad avocado or guacamole, for perfection.


----------



## Sarah G

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to things flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I made bean soup but my friend is coming at around 5 to go for a walk.  I don't like to eat before walking so I have to wait awhile.  I'm getting hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost out of my bean mix.
> 
> I made a batch with 22 different kinds of beans, it was awesome.
> 
> Time to start collecting different kinds of beans for the next batch.
> 
> I'm going for 25 kinds this time!
Click to expand...

Love bean soup.  I made cheddar broccoli the other day.  You seem like you know how to cook soup, 25 different beans sounds great.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to things flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I made bean soup but my friend is coming at around 5 to go for a walk.  I don't like to eat before walking so I have to wait awhile.  I'm getting hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost out of my bean mix.
> 
> I made a batch with 22 different kinds of beans, it was awesome.
> 
> Time to start collecting different kinds of beans for the next batch.
> 
> I'm going for 25 kinds this time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love bean soup.  I made cheddar broccoli the other day.  You seem like you know how to cook soup, 25 different beans sounds great.
Click to expand...

I could live on soup, and can make many different kinds.

I like all my meals(when I am cooking and doing dishes) to be one pot or pan, and one bowl or plate.


----------



## Sarah G

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously craving green chili. My late husband had succeeded in created what we both loved, but unfortunately I always vacated the kitchen when he was doing it....due to tings flying everywhere...thus I didn't learn much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I made bean soup but my friend is coming at around 5 to go for a walk.  I don't like to eat before walking so I have to wait awhile.  I'm getting hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost out of my bean mix.
> 
> I made a batch with 22 different kinds of beans, it was awesome.
> 
> Time to start collecting different kinds of beans for the next batch.
> 
> I'm going for 25 kinds this time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love bean soup.  I made cheddar broccoli the other day.  You seem like you know how to cook soup, 25 different beans sounds great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could live on soup, and can make many different kinds.
> 
> I like all my meals(when I am cooking and doing dishes) to be one pot or pan, and one bowl or plate.
Click to expand...

I've been getting herbs in the veggie section and experimenting with different flavors in foods.  I can't believe how much time I wasted cooking dumb stuff just to get it over with when I was working.  I love cooking now.

Sorry this response took so long, RR.  When I go to bed, I use my phone to post and sometimes I lose the ability to type for some reason.  My keyboard just goes away.  I need a new phone.


----------



## Politico

NLT said:


> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah


Then you didn't make it right.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm craving really good hot wings.

My favorite hole in the wall pub used to have great wings but is out of business now.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Goan Gnome*


Butter Chicken Curry from Tiffin Indian Restaurant in Voorhees, New Jersey.

Meet me there for Mother's Day 2015, if, of course, you're part of the prophetic..._'Journeyman Army.'_

They serve dishes there to cater to various palates of India --- including Goan and Bombay cuisine.







Tiffin Indian Restaurant (Website)

Goan Cuisine (Wikipedia)


----------



## Michelle420

I've never had it but I am craving it because of watching Hell's Kitchen 





The Ultimate Beef Wellington Recipe Tyler Florence Food Network


----------



## skye

I could eat  pancakes!  hot delicious pancakes with honey !!!!

I need my sweet fix!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Here's something that had completely slipped my mind, and now I'm craving it. My mil introduced this caramel topping to me many years ago, and it's made from an unopened can of sweetened condensed milk.

*Take care to always keep the can totally covered with water, and not to open until cooled.*

**


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo said:


> Here's something that had completely slipped my mind, and now I'm craving it. My mil introduced this caramel topping to me many years ago, and it's made from an unopened can of sweetened condensed milk.
> 
> *Take care to always keep the can totally covered with water, and not to open until cooled.*
> 
> **



Yum I love sweets! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boedicca

I'm craving a Patty Melt.


----------



## Michelle420

Right now I'm craving German pancakes.


----------



## boedicca

drifter said:


> I've never had it but I am craving it because of watching Hell's Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Beef Wellington Recipe Tyler Florence Food Network



I've had it - it's.   One of my friends in high school was VVRich.   For her 16th birthday party, her parents had a dinner party at a very shhhwank restaurant in San Francisoc.  We had Beef Wellington.   It was faboo!


----------



## Michelle420

boedicca said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it but I am craving it because of watching Hell's Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Beef Wellington Recipe Tyler Florence Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it - it's.   One of my friends in high school was VVRich.   For her 16th birthday party, her parents had a dinner party at a very shhhwank restaurant in San Francisoc.  We had Beef Wellington.   It was faboo!
Click to expand...



It looks good. I am going to San Francisco in August, I will have to find a place that serves it, and treat myself,


----------



## Delta4Embassy

(where is that 'I'm craving' thread?) 

Wish I hadn't thought to look for this. Jonesin somethign awful now. 






Svenhards 8 Breakfast Claws

Growing up my grandma always had a tupperware of this in her fridge. When ever I'd visit and no one was around I'd binge em down like nobody's business. Have seen them at Dillon's here but not in some years but I always look for them in thepastery aisle of supermarkets. Wal-Mart's never had them.

But chilled overnight in the fridge and dipped in milk I would club baby seals for them.  Mom knows I love them and just sent her an email about them as a not-so subtle hint.


----------



## Michelle420

Delta4Embassy said:


> (where is that 'I'm craving' thread?)
> 
> Wish I hadn't thought to look for this. Jonesin somethign awful now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svenhards 8 Breakfast Claws
> 
> Growing up my grandma always had a tupperware of this in her fridge. When ever I'd visit and no one was around I'd binge em down like nobody's business. Have seen them at Dillon's here but not in some years but I always look for them in thepastery aisle of supermarkets. Wal-Mart's never had them.
> 
> But chilled overnight in the fridge and dipped in milk I would club baby seals for them.  Mom knows I love them and just sent her an email about them as a not-so subtle hint.



Looks Good!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

drifter said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> (where is that 'I'm craving' thread?)
> 
> Wish I hadn't thought to look for this. Jonesin somethign awful now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svenhards 8 Breakfast Claws
> 
> Growing up my grandma always had a tupperware of this in her fridge. When ever I'd visit and no one was around I'd binge em down like nobody's business. Have seen them at Dillon's here but not in some years but I always look for them in thepastery aisle of supermarkets. Wal-Mart's never had them.
> 
> But chilled overnight in the fridge and dipped in milk I would club baby seals for them.  Mom knows I love them and just sent her an email about them as a not-so subtle hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good!
Click to expand...


They are. Has a cinnamon sorta paste injected into them in addition to what you can see. If subject to junk food addicition though avoid at all costs.  Too late for me, but save yourselves.


----------



## Michelle420

Delta4Embassy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> (where is that 'I'm craving' thread?)
> 
> Wish I hadn't thought to look for this. Jonesin somethign awful now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svenhards 8 Breakfast Claws
> 
> Growing up my grandma always had a tupperware of this in her fridge. When ever I'd visit and no one was around I'd binge em down like nobody's business. Have seen them at Dillon's here but not in some years but I always look for them in thepastery aisle of supermarkets. Wal-Mart's never had them.
> 
> But chilled overnight in the fridge and dipped in milk I would club baby seals for them.  Mom knows I love them and just sent her an email about them as a not-so subtle hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are. Has a cinnamon sorta paste injected into them in addition to what you can see. If subject to junk food addicition though avoid at all costs.  Too late for me, but save yourselves.
Click to expand...


 I love food most especially sweets. I have to be careful of gaining weight so I typically just look at food porn  and I don't eat what I crave. If I am working out regularly then I indulge in a craving but right now I am non productive.


----------



## Cassy Mo

This sounds so good, and even better if I can just rotate it in the cube of butter.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


That looks so good.  I was just thinking of getting Chinese vegetables when I go to the store this week.  I like just about everything on that plate.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Pineapple upside-down cake, baked in a cast iron skillet, with some of the brown sugar topping reaching an almost chewy stage. Yum.


----------



## Michelle420

Yum, dripping sweetness !


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wasn't so much craving it as just generally hungry late last night so made a lasagna. 3 cheese (4 if you count the powdered parmesan) with Prego Garlic n Herb sauce. Checked it after about an hour then ever 10 or so minutes thereafter. Total baked time @ 400F about 1:45hrs. Came out perfectly.


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


Females...


----------



## Michelle420

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wasn't so much craving it as just generally hungry late last night so made a lasagna. 3 cheese (4 if you count the powdered parmesan) with Prego Garlic n Herb sauce. Checked it after about an hour then ever 10 or so minutes thereafter. Total baked time @ 400F about 1:45hrs. Came out perfectly.



I've never tried prego garlic herb sauce but it sounds good.


----------



## Wyld Kard

...Philly Cheesesteak!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Aktas

I would like to taste that with the blueberries


----------



## Cassy Mo

Meatloaf baked in muffin tins, with a dollop of mashed potatoes at the last. This is a have to try for me.

And then Drifter's blueberry dessert!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


>



Are those figs?


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those figs?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Aktas

figs ? not my..


----------



## Wyld Kard

Nachos


----------



## Cassy Mo

I'm quite happy that I don't keep these things in the house. WAY too many cravings! 

A root beer float...


----------



## Wyld Kard

Soft Baked Pretzels


----------



## Abishai100

*Waffles + Shrimp Curry: Lunch Lion*


I want a new meal preparation involving waffles.

"I just bought a waffle-maker, so I will make waffles and shrimp coconut curry for a Sunday lunch to complement the NBA playoff game this weekend."

It's amazing what you can do with a simple kitchen tool such as a waffle-maker.


----------



## High_Gravity

Meat pies.


----------



## Abishai100

*Orange Oscar*


I like orange cream cookies, and me and Shaq are craving them right now.





Orange County (Film)


----------



## Cassy Mo

Apple Crisp. Warm. With ice cream.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Root beer float.

Got a root beer from the vending machine the other day not having had one about a year and got to thinking how I haven't had ice cream either in over a year. Used to put like half a box of french vanilla or chocolate into a big bowl, can or two of either cherry or strawberry soda in, stir it up a bit and have it like soft serve. 

Dang it, now I want a bowl of soft serve


----------



## ChrisL

I was craving some oatmeal chocolate chip cookies, but I made some, and I ate some, and now it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


>



OMG, those are probably so good, but so fattening!   Special occasions only!


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, those are probably so good, but so fattening!   Special occasions only!
Click to expand...

Make yer own with bisquick. Smaller ones. Then squish in the waffle iron.
I lost almost 10 lbs by cutting out the sweets. 15 more to go and I am back to normal.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, those are probably so good, but so fattening!   Special occasions only!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make yer own with bisquick. Smaller ones. Then squish in the waffle iron.
> I lost almost 10 lbs by cutting out the sweets. 15 more to go and I am back to normal.
Click to expand...


I usually use that to make pancakes.  Unfortunately, I don't own a waffle iron.    

Congrats to you on your weight loss!


----------



## Michelle420

Vegan Purple Sweet Potato Pie The Endless Meal


----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


> Vegan Purple Sweet Potato Pie The Endless Meal



That took me totally by surprise. Was expecting it to be anything but sweet potato.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Went grocery shopping yesterday. And mentioning this very thread to my Mom, we both gave in to imulse buys and cravings. 






Been a few years since I've allowed myself ice cream so I forgot ya have to open the packages to turn the too-soft ice cream into a more edible harder version.  Had to wait a lot longer than I wanted to. [/IMG]


----------



## Michelle420

Delta4Embassy said:


> Went grocery shopping yesterday. And mentioning this very thread to my Mom, we both gave in to imulse buys and cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a few years since I've allowed myself ice cream so I forgot ya have to open the packages to turn the too-soft ice cream into a more edible harder version.  Had to wait a lot longer than I wanted to. [/IMG]



We're making home made icr cream this weekend!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard

Spaghetti & Meatballs


----------



## guno

hot dog w/ onions + knish


----------



## ChrisL

I've been craving pancakes lately.  Two days in a row now, I've had pancakes.  Yesterday, I made chocolate chip pancakes and this morning, I made my own syrup out of some frozen berries I had.  I just added some sugar, some apple cider vinegar, some cornstarch (to thicken it), and I think that's about it.  I heated that up over medium heat and then crushed the berries with a masher and then strained it through a fine strainer.  Ta-da!  Berry syrup.  Delish!


----------



## Michelle420

I can eat pancakes without syrup if they are really good


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> I can eat pancakes without syrup if they are really good



Lol!  Well they are good enough to eat without syrup, but I find the texture a bit too dry and that is the main reason why I use syrup.  Pancakes are almost as good as candy!


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat pancakes without syrup if they are really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well they are good enough to eat without syrup, but I find the texture a bit too dry and that is the main reason why I use syrup.  Pancakes are almost as good as candy!
Click to expand...


 Agreed and you can't go wrong with chocolate chips.


----------



## Aktas




----------



## Abishai100

*Tofu Alfredo: Veggie Voltage*


Check out this alluring spinach fettuccine alfredo with tofu scallops recipe:

Inspired Tofu 


It makes me think that vegetarian twists can be oddly super!


----------



## Toro

Scotch.

Fortunately, I have ample supply.


----------



## Michelle420

Toro said:


> Scotch.
> 
> Fortunately, I have ample supply.



Are you super skinny Toro ?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Toro

drifter said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch.
> 
> Fortunately, I have ample supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you super skinny Toro ?
Click to expand...


My BMI is 23.7.

So, no.

But I have lost 25 pounds this year!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving roast beef.  I have a pork roast that I'm thawing out.  Close enough.  I bought a HUGE one of these last week, and I get 3 meals out of it.  Only 10 bucks too!  I like to poke holes in it with a knife, slice up some garlic thin and put that in the holes, then I rub it down with a herb/olive oil mixture.  Bake at 425 for about 20 or 30 minutes, and then lower the heat to 325 and cook for about an hour or so (depending on the weight of your roast).  I'm going to make a side of mashed potatoes with garlic and cheddar cheese, and I haven't decided on a veggie yet.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegan Purple Sweet Potato Pie The Endless Meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took me totally by surprise. Was expecting it to be anything but sweet potato.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was thinking blueberry.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Sarah G said:


> Yeah, I was thinking blueberry.



I was thinking along those lines, also. A person would be in for one big surprise after the first bite, if they didn't know. LOL

I bet it's good, though.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


>



If I didn't know better, I would swear my eyes just put on weight.


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better, I would swear my eyes just put on weight.
Click to expand...


No Kidding! I like sweets but I only eat them once in a while.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo

Wildcard said:


>



I'd like to try that someday.


----------



## Michelle420

Horchata


----------



## Michelle420

with ranch dip


----------



## Cassy Mo

This is mine, if the tomatoes I bought last week ever ripen.


----------



## Michelle420

Damn that does look good


----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


> Damn that does look good



Doesn't it? I'll raise my glass of milk and give you a 'cheers', when it's finally in my hands!


----------



## Michelle420

SOPAPILLA CHEESECAKE 

Ingredients:
1/4 cup butter (melted)
2 (8oz) packages cream cheese (softened)
2 cans Pillsbury crescent rolls
1 teaspoon vanilla
Cinnamon & sugar (1 tablespoon cinnamon to 4 tablespoons sugar)
1 cup sugar

Directions:
Unroll and spread 1 can crescent rolls on bottom of un-greased 9×13 pan. Press all the seams together.
Combine softened cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla. Spread mixture over crescent rolls.
Unroll and spread remaining crescent rolls over mixture. I found that rolling it out on a piece of parchment paper and then flipping it over onto the cream cheese mixture worked well.
Spread melted butter over the top and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar.
Bake at 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes


----------



## Michelle420

Tempura Green Beans


----------



## Abishai100

*Pizza Poaching*


I'm craving a *spinach falafel pizza with feta cheese*.

Isn't it funny how crazy human traffic creates all sorts of intrigue about alternative pizza recipes?








Feta-Falafel Pizza


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

Cassy Mo said:


> This is mine, if the tomatoes I bought last week ever ripen.



Mission accomplished, and it was bliss.


----------



## Michelle420

Beet and Goat Cheese Salad with Candied Walnuts Just a Taste


----------



## featherlite

Graham cracker with a Hershey chocolate bar on top.
Forget the marshmallows for now.
in fact forget the graham cracker too.

...make it a hot fudge sundae with sprinkles


----------



## Michelle420

featherlite said:


> Graham cracker with a Hershey chocolate bar on top.
> Forget the marshmallows for now.
> in fact forget the graham cracker too.
> 
> ...make it a hot fudge sundae with sprinkles


----------



## Abishai100

*Shepherd's Pie: Hero Hymn*

This type of pie is a meat pie with a crust of mashed potatoes (source of information: Wikipedia).

I'm craving it, since it reminds me of...the Phantom (King Features Syndicate).

Why does shepherd's pie remind me of this comic book superhero?

The Phantom re-invents action.  He roams the jungle but tackles crime syndicates.  Shepherd's pie includes meat and potatoes (a standard American meal) but in pie form.


----------



## Michelle420

Abishai100 said:


> *Shepherd's Pie: Hero Hymn*
> 
> This type of pie is a meat pie with a crust of mashed potatoes (source of information: Wikipedia).
> 
> I'm craving it, since it reminds me of...the Phantom (King Features Syndicate).
> 
> Why does shepherd's pie remind me of this comic book superhero?
> 
> The Phantom re-invents action.  He roams the jungle but tackles crime syndicates.  Shepherd's pie includes meat and potatoes (a standard American meal) but in pie form.



Shepherds Pie mmm


----------



## Michelle420

I had this tonight and it was great.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420

Fried Green Tomatillos with Burrata Cumin and Basil Recipe Aarti Sequeira Food Network


----------



## Sarah G

I made some chicken noodle soup the other day and it was so good but the broth is too salty.  I'm on low sodium so I cant really eat much of that kind of food.  I have been wanting to heat up a bowl of that for a couple of days now but I'm resisting.  I finally put it in the freezer today and will thaw it out when we have someone over for dinner.

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I made some chicken noodle soup the other day and it was so good but the broth is too salty.  I'm on low sodium so I cant really eat much of that kind of food.  I have been wanting to heat up a bowl of that for a couple of days now but I'm resisting.  I finally put it in the freezer today and will thaw it out when we have someone over for dinner.
> 
> Out of sight, out of mind.



Sounds good, I like homemade turkey  noodle soup right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


Chocolate malt.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> Chili Cheese Fries



Chili's Texas Cheese Fries!


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chili Cheese Fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chili's Texas Cheese Fries!
Click to expand...

Looks good!


----------



## ChrisL

This is what I'll be having tomorrow night for dinner, cherry glazed country style ribs with corn on the cob!  Feeding my craving.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> This is what I'll be having tomorrow night for dinner, cherry glazed country style ribs with corn on the cob!  Feeding my craving.



Yum, I love summer ! We BBQ frequently its so nice.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'll be having tomorrow night for dinner, cherry glazed country style ribs with corn on the cob!  Feeding my craving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, I love summer ! We BBQ frequently its so nice.
Click to expand...


I actually do them in the stove first.  I cook them for about 2 hours at about 300 degrees covered with foil.  then for the last 30 minutes, I baste the ribs with sauce and cook them uncovered, increasing the temp to about 350.  Then, I throw them on the grill to get a nice char and, ta-da!!!  Delicious ribs!  

I have a gas grill and it's a bit difficult to control the temp and country style ribs are kind of tough, so they need to be cooked low and slow.


----------



## Michelle420

Sounds delicious, would be great with grilled corn on the cob too.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Sounds delicious, would be great with grilled corn on the cob too.



Yup, that's what I'm going to do.  I just leave them in the cob, peel it back, get all the strings out, tie the ends with cooking string and soak them in water for a few minutes, then on the grill!   I love corn!  You know what else is good?  Scrape the corn off the cob and put that in your corn bread with some diced jalapeno peppers.  It is sooo good.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

*Pork Pot Pie: Plantation*

A pork pot pie with a Merlot sounds like an offbeat peaceful (and quiet) Saturday evening dinner-and-a-TV-movie this weekend for me.




Pork Pot Pie Recipe (Martha Stewart)


----------



## Michelle420

Abishai100 said:


> *Pork Pot Pie: Plantation*
> 
> A pork pot pie with a Merlot sounds like an offbeat peaceful (and quiet) Saturday evening dinner-and-a-TV-movie this weekend for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Pot Pie Recipe (Martha Stewart)
> 
> View attachment 43944



I haven't had a pork pot pie before, my favorite is Turkey.


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?



Sushi.  And lobster and crab legs.  I'm usually craving seafood.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cassy Mo said:


> Pineapple upside-down cake, baked in a cast iron skillet, with some of the brown sugar topping reaching an almost chewy stage. Yum.



My mother used to make that all the time when I was a kid.  Tastes so good, but unfortunately, I'm allergic to pineapple, so I always regretted it.

Now that I'm an adult and can make my own, I love it with peaches instead of pineapples.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> *Shepherd's Pie: Hero Hymn*
> 
> This type of pie is a meat pie with a crust of mashed potatoes (source of information: Wikipedia).
> 
> I'm craving it, since it reminds me of...the Phantom (King Features Syndicate).
> 
> Why does shepherd's pie remind me of this comic book superhero?
> 
> The Phantom re-invents action.  He roams the jungle but tackles crime syndicates.  Shepherd's pie includes meat and potatoes (a standard American meal) but in pie form.



I'm making a version of shepherd's pie tonight that uses tater tots in place of mashed potatoes.  My family loves it.  Probably the last heavy meal I'll be making until this heat dies down a bit.


----------



## Abishai100

*Turtle Soup: Adventure America*

How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?

Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?

Here's the radical Emeril recipe:




Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)


----------



## Michelle420

Abishai100 said:


> *Turtle Soup: Adventure America*
> 
> How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?
> 
> Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?
> 
> Here's the radical Emeril recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)
> 
> View attachment 44368



Probably not


----------



## Michelle420

Brownies


----------



## ChrisL

Abishai100 said:


> *Turtle Soup: Adventure America*
> 
> How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?
> 
> Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?
> 
> Here's the radical Emeril recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)
> 
> View attachment 44368



Nooo.  I love turtles!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turtle Soup: Adventure America*
> 
> How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?
> 
> Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?
> 
> Here's the radical Emeril recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)
> 
> View attachment 44368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo.  I love turtles!
Click to expand...


Me too. Have tons in our pond, and though a fair ways from it (for a turtle) they meander over here for food. Feed em about every other day at the pond, and will set out bread right in front of them if I see them foraging. 

That said, I'd still eat them. Haven't yet, but not opposed to it. Most animals eat other animals. Isn't personal.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turtle Soup: Adventure America*
> 
> How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?
> 
> Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?
> 
> Here's the radical Emeril recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)
> 
> View attachment 44368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo.  I love turtles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Have tons in our pond, and though a fair ways from it (for a turtle) they meander over here for food. Feed em about every other day at the pond, and will set out bread right in front of them if I see them foraging.
> 
> That said, I'd still eat them. Haven't yet, but not opposed to it. Most animals eat other animals. Isn't personal.
Click to expand...


Maybe if I was starving, but I have no desire to eat a turtle.


----------



## strollingbones

krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup



Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.


----------



## strollingbones

and you wonder how i became diabetic lol


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


 
Oh My Gosh I love a Monte Cristo sandwich!  I have not had one in ages..... <sigh>... need to find a place that serves them locally..... I'm not a small town and I don't think anyone makes them here...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
Click to expand...

 
Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!! 
I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> *Turtle Soup: Adventure America*
> 
> How about turtle soup by Emeril Lagasse (Food Network)?
> 
> Turtles are a delicacy, and turtle soup is a guilty pleasure.  Would you be willing to convert a cute turtle into a savory turtle soup?
> 
> Here's the radical Emeril recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Soup (Emeril Lagasse)
> 
> View attachment 44368



Why not?  I convert cute cows to juicy burgers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup



I think my blood sugar spiked just reading this.


----------



## MeBelle

Raclette
Harvested a bunch of baby red potatoes, perfect for this, minus the pickle.






Raclette - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonzi

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.
Click to expand...

 
Nope! Sounds good!  I will ask my friend if she makes that!  I prefer jams over jellies (easier to spread....)
But love all kinds.  Raspberry is just my favorite flavor of all!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bonzi said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Sounds good!  I will ask my friend if she makes that!  I prefer jams over jellies (easier to spread....)
> But love all kinds.  Raspberry is just my favorite flavor of all!
Click to expand...


You have to have the fruit of a prickly pear cactus.  It's the only jelly I know for which making it is an extreme sport.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
Click to expand...


Everything raspberry is delicious!


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> krispy kreme glazed donut ...nuke for 10 secs...topped with a scoop of excellent vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Sounds good!  I will ask my friend if she makes that!  I prefer jams over jellies (easier to spread....)
> But love all kinds.  Raspberry is just my favorite flavor of all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to have the fruit of a prickly pear cactus.  It's the only jelly I know for which making it is an extreme sport.
Click to expand...


I've never had prickly pear cactus.  What does it taste like?


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, my stomach is too weak in the morning for such rich food.    Coffee and a piece of toast with raspberry jam for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Sounds good!  I will ask my friend if she makes that!  I prefer jams over jellies (easier to spread....)
> But love all kinds.  Raspberry is just my favorite flavor of all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to have the fruit of a prickly pear cactus.  It's the only jelly I know for which making it is an extreme sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had prickly pear cactus.  What does it taste like?
Click to expand...

 
I think of it as somewhere between apple and raspberry, in that it always struck me as a more berryish flavor, but milder the way apple is.  The texture of the jelly is more like raspberry, but without the little hard particles in it.  You can order it online.

Interestingly, you can eat the cactus itself as well as the fruit, so long as you prepare it properly.  Spines in one's food is not good.


----------



## koshergrl

MeBelle said:


> Raclette
> Harvested a bunch of baby red potatoes, perfect for this, minus the pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raclette - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


 I have never heard of that before but it looks amazing to me. With the pickle, the onions, the whole shebang.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry jam is my favorite also!!!
> I had a friend give me some she made from scratch.  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried prickly pear jelly?  We used to have it all the time when I was a kid, because my grandmother made her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Sounds good!  I will ask my friend if she makes that!  I prefer jams over jellies (easier to spread....)
> But love all kinds.  Raspberry is just my favorite flavor of all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to have the fruit of a prickly pear cactus.  It's the only jelly I know for which making it is an extreme sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had prickly pear cactus.  What does it taste like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think of it as somewhere between apple and raspberry, in that it always struck me as a more berryish flavor, but milder the way apple is.  The texture of the jelly is more like raspberry, but without the little hard particles in it.  You can order it online.
> 
> Interestingly, you can eat the cactus itself as well as the fruit, so long as you prepare it properly.  Spines in one's food is not good.
Click to expand...

 Hahaha the little hard particles in raspberry jelly are seeds and they're a PIA.

I'm craving tator tots with something sinful on them. Cheese, chili...maybe both. or just loads of salt and ketchup, if they're crunchy. I know what I'm having for dinner. I have velveeta even...I got it on sale a while back at grocery outlet, lol.

Something like this..but not enough to feed a small country:

Cheesy Potatoes - Recipe - Cooks.com

And I'm going to skip the cube of butter. I already ate my quota cube of butter today.

Or wait! I have bacon!






Cheesy Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots - Bacon Today


----------



## ChrisL

I buy seedless raspberry jam.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cecilie1200

Does anyone else REALLY want to try the new Lays flavors?  I think the Truffle Fries look really good.


----------



## boedicca

I'm craving a Fay Elberta peach.  We only have two left...one for mr. boe and one for me.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Does anyone else REALLY want to try the new Lays flavors?  I think the Truffle Fries look really good.


 The wedding reception I went to had a poll for the different types of lays...the biscuits and gravy is REALLY good!


----------



## Michelle420

Yum both chips sounds great I haven't tried either but great sounding flavors.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think those flavored chips sound very good.  Those weird flavored ice creams sound pretty nasty too, IMO.    If I want bacon, I'll eat bacon, not ice cream.


----------



## ChrisL

I have a craving for brownies right now, with a lightly crisp top???  Yummy!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I don't think those flavored chips sound very good.  Those weird flavored ice creams sound pretty nasty too, IMO.    If I want bacon, I'll eat bacon, not ice cream.


I never understood why they think bacon needs to be in everything....


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else REALLY want to try the new Lays flavors?  I think the Truffle Fries look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding reception I went to had a poll for the different types of lays...the biscuits and gravy is REALLY good!
Click to expand...

 
See, I was going back and forth on those, because I figured that was something that could either be great or awful.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those flavored chips sound very good.  Those weird flavored ice creams sound pretty nasty too, IMO.    If I want bacon, I'll eat bacon, not ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why they think bacon needs to be in everything....
Click to expand...

 
Because a lot of people are bacon addicts.

I rather like sweets with bacon in them, because if it's done right, pork lends itself well to sweet flavors.  It's why it works so well with fruit glazes.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those flavored chips sound very good.  Those weird flavored ice creams sound pretty nasty too, IMO.    If I want bacon, I'll eat bacon, not ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why they think bacon needs to be in everything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of people are bacon addicts.
> 
> I rather like sweets with bacon in them, because if it's done right, pork lends itself well to sweet flavors.  It's why it works so well with fruit glazes.
Click to expand...

Maybe in your taste buds, but not mine...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those flavored chips sound very good.  Those weird flavored ice creams sound pretty nasty too, IMO.    If I want bacon, I'll eat bacon, not ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why they think bacon needs to be in everything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of people are bacon addicts.
> 
> I rather like sweets with bacon in them, because if it's done right, pork lends itself well to sweet flavors.  It's why it works so well with fruit glazes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your taste buds, but not mine...
Click to expand...


The most disgusting thing I've heard of, salt and vinegar potato chip ice cream.


----------



## Michelle420

Lamb-Stuffed Cabbage Rolls


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Four Cheese Mac


----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


>



My son-in-law won't eat a single bite of anything that's even been near an onion, but yet he'll eat tons of these.


----------



## ChrisL

Mussels cooked in white wine with onions and garlic.  Yummmmmy!  I went to a restaurant called The Red Parrot in Newport, RI, and I got these for an appetizer.  OMG, they were so delicious.  Very good food there if you are ever in the area.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Abishai100

*Shrimp Salsa: Zesty Zodiac
*

I'm craving shrimp salsa, because it's a zesty alternative to standard salsas and standard meat salsa ideas.

Here's a nice shrimp salsa recipe I found on the Internet:

Shrimp Salsa (Skinnytaste.com)

Even Dracula would like shrimp salsa...





*Dracula*


----------



## skye

My cravings are 90% of the time sweet....

Big craving for ice cream topped with caramel sauce....big...big craving


----------



## Wyld Kard

Mozzarella Cheese Sticks with Marinara Sauce


----------



## InstantOn

I've been craving a sweet bun, so this morning when the cat woke me up before dawn, I started a batch of  these, went back to sleep and finished making them later. Very yum.

BBC - Food - Recipes : Chelsea buns


----------



## Cassy Mo

InstantOn said:


> I've been craving a sweet bun, so this morning when the cat woke me up before dawn, I started a batch of  these, went back to sleep and finished making them later. Very yum.
> 
> BBC - Food - Recipes : Chelsea buns



I can practically taste AND smell them. Yum!


----------



## InstantOn

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law won't eat a single bite of anything that's even been near an onion, but yet he'll eat tons of these.
Click to expand...


Now you've done it. We'll have to go out of our way and stop for some at a little place that cooks everything    but buns and bread and fries everything perfectly.


----------



## Cassy Mo

InstantOn said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law won't eat a single bite of anything that's even been near an onion, but yet he'll eat tons of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've done it. We'll have to go out of our way and stop for some at a little place that cooks everything    but buns and bread and fries everything perfectly.
Click to expand...


I'm green with envy, I tell you!


----------



## InstantOn

Cassy Mo said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law won't eat a single bite of anything that's even been near an onion, but yet he'll eat tons of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've done it. We'll have to go out of our way and stop for some at a little place that cooks everything    but buns and bread and fries everything perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm green with envy, I tell you!
Click to expand...


Right now I'm just plain hungry after looking at some of these cravings photos!


----------



## ChrisL

Since a conversation I had the other day about restaurants, I have been craving this!!!  I am going to have to go to Olive Garden some time this weekend!  Lol.   

Ravioli Di Portobello with sun dried tomato sauce!


----------



## Bonzi

Movie theatre buttered popcorn (which I'm about to have in 1/2 hour!)


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Movie theatre buttered popcorn (which I'm about to have in 1/2 hour!)



Enjoy!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sushi.  Sushi, sushi, sushi!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mr. H.

Mom's Yorkshire Pudding. She died in '88.


----------



## Michelle420

Mr. H. said:


> Mom's Yorkshire Pudding. She died in '88.



Sorry about your mom.


----------



## Bonzi

it's early so the only thing I'm craving right now is COFFEE!


----------



## Mr. H.

drifter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom's Yorkshire Pudding. She died in '88.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your mom.
Click to expand...

DON'T PATRONISE ME


----------



## Bonzi

an Orange Julius ....


----------



## Michelle420

mmm Shepherd's Pie


----------



## Bonzi

alcohol!


----------



## Abishai100

*Chili Chicken: Cultural Variation Pleasure*

Food is a great way to engage culture-exchange, and it's a nice thing to comment on for this holiday season.

Both Indians and Africans enjoy variations on the savory and gravy-rich Chili Chicken dish, so I thought I'd post recipes I found from both cultures and provide a unique hybrid one I came up with.


African Chili Chicken (aka, African Chicken in Spicy Red Sauce)

Indian Chili Chicken (serve with rice _or _noodles)


My Hybrid Variation (African-Indian Chili Chicken):
Ingredients-
bouillon powder
black pepper
boneless chicken thighs
green bell peppers
onions
ginger
garlic
cumin
vinegar
lemon zest
tomatoes
water for gravy
olive oil
salt to taste
dry red wine
cilantro
brown sugar
chili powder

Method-
Marinate chicken with spices. Stir-fry chicken in oil.  Add chili powder, green peppers, and cilantro and let chicken become golden brown.  Add water and simmer until mixture thickens.  Time: approx 25 minutes.


----------



## ChrisL

I had a craving for Chinese food last night, so I got some.    Yummy!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Yesterday it was alcohol again....

Today, I think I'm craving:  *Pad Thai*


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> mmm Shepherd's Pie



I love Shepherd's pie.  I put corn instead of peas and carrots in mine though.  And cheese.  Lots and lots of cheddar cheese!


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm Shepherd's Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Shepherd's pie.  I put corn instead of peas and carrots in mine though.  And cheese.  Lots and lots of cheddar cheese!
Click to expand...


Sometimes I do a reverse shepherd's pie with tater tots on the bottom instead of mashed potatoes on top.  Just bake the layer of tater tots while you prep the filling, so they're crispy, and then spread the filling, sprinkle some cheese on top, and then bake a bit longer until the cheese layer is melted.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Been moving the last few days, so mostly quick takeout stuff and hot dogs and such, because no one has time to cook.  So right now, I'm craving anything home-cooked.  I have all the stuff for a crockpot pork roast with potatoes and veggies, and then roasted chicken with lemon-cream cheese sauce over rice and broccoli.


----------



## Michelle420

Dumplings


----------



## Bonzi

It's that time of the year.... with melted butter... going to the store today.....


----------



## Abishai100

*Bourbon Shrimp:*

Who doesn't like a nice bourbon shrimp recipe from thekitchn.com?

*Recipe*


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Made French Toast earlier for breakfast. Tried making it a few days back but forgot to put Pam in the skillet so everything stuck and was ruined. Almost chucked the skillet into the wall  Did better with it today and it came out excellent. 4 eggs, 6 slices of whole wheat extra fiber bread, cinnamon both sides, little butter, maple syrup.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Since I didn't make the cupcakes for Halloween, fact I have a cherry chip and triple chocolate fudge cake mixes in the pantry isn't going unnoticed.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Making lasagna here. Was either that or one of the cakes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Really looking forward to Thanksgiving and all the fun Thanksgiving recipes I get to make.  And then Christmas baking and candymaking.  I make a bacon fudge to die for.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Dumplings



I love beef stew with dumplings.  Awesome!  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings anymore.  I'm spoiled now.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Really looking forward to Thanksgiving and all the fun Thanksgiving recipes I get to make.  And then Christmas baking and candymaking.  I make a bacon fudge to die for.



Bacon fudge?  I have a thread here about Thanksgiving recipes.  You should post the recipe there if you feel like sharing.  It sounds interesting anyway.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumplings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings.  Awesome!  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings anymore.  I'm spoiled now.
Click to expand...


You know, I've never been able to eat dumplings.  Makes me a really strange Southerner, I know (don't like grits, either).  I've just always had trouble with anything in the "soggy bread" category.  Also have trouble eating biscuit and gravy for the same reason, and I can't even watch my family sopping up gravy with their bread, although I do make a point of baking crusty artisan bread when I serve stew or anything with gravy.

Go figure.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to Thanksgiving and all the fun Thanksgiving recipes I get to make.  And then Christmas baking and candymaking.  I make a bacon fudge to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon fudge?  I have a thread here about Thanksgiving recipes.  You should post the recipe there if you feel like sharing.  It sounds interesting anyway.
Click to expand...


It's pretty easy.  I lay out thick-cut bacon on a broiler pan, sprinkle it with brown sugar, and bake it 'til it's crunchy, then crumble it up and mix it into the fudge in place of pecans or walnuts.  I give it out as gifts every Christmas.


----------



## Michelle420

Applesbee's has this the dressing is called green goddess, it's so good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Applesbee's has this the dressing is called green goddess, it's so good.



Green Goddess Salad Dressing Recipe

Not a huge fan of anchovies, myself.


----------



## Michelle420

No anchovies in this one  GREEN GODDESS DRESSING - Mom's Kitchen Handbook


----------



## ChrisL

I am craving buffalo chicken and blue cheese dip!  Look at those!  Mmmmmmm hmmmm.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I am craving buffalo chicken and blue cheese dip!  Look at those!  Mmmmmmm hmmmm.



I don't like buffalo sauce, but I do like wings in other, less spicy sauces.  There's a dive bar in town that's been named the best wings in Tucson, and they have a blackberry BBQ sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I want to make some seafood bisque.  I love rich, creamy stews and soups this time of year.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving buffalo chicken and blue cheese dip!  Look at those!  Mmmmmmm hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like buffalo sauce, but I do like wings in other, less spicy sauces.  There's a dive bar in town that's been named the best wings in Tucson, and they have a blackberry BBQ sauce.
Click to expand...


Honey barbecue also delicious.  I like wings pretty much any way.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Me too . . . except for the asparagus.


----------



## Abishai100

*Cajun Fish Fillets: Gourmet Grip*

Recipe:

*LINK*


----------



## ChrisL

Now that Thanksgiving is over, I am craving Italiano food!!    Specifically I am craving lasagna, which I will be having on Christmas eve at mom's.


----------



## Sarah G

I've been in the mood for a steak lately.  






A nice juicy ribeye sounds really good.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I've been in the mood for a steak lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice juicy ribeye sounds really good.



sounds great!


----------



## Michelle420

add baked potato and brussel sprouts


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> add baked potato and brussel sprouts


That potato looks great all by itself.  Perfect.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> add baked potato and brussel sprouts



Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.


----------



## Michelle420

Green Smoothie Week: Cherry Almond Spinach Smoothie | Meaningful Eats


----------



## ChrisL

I just saw a picture of this, and now I crave it.  Lol!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


One of my favs.  That piece of pie looks perfect!  

I make breakfast on Christmas so I'll have some kind of pie.  Not sure what kind yet.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



That looks SO good!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I have this absolutely gorgeous roast I'll be making with veggies tonight, and then I believe I'll be baking some blackberry muffins.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
Click to expand...

 Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.


----------



## Cassy Mo

I hope I haven't posted this already. Still haven't tried it, which is just as well, because it looks dangerous.


----------



## koshergrl

Cassy Mo said:


> I hope I haven't posted this already. Still haven't tried it, which is just as well, because it looks dangerous.


 Omg, I need those.


----------



## Cassy Mo

koshergrl said:


> Omg, I need those.



It's inevitable that I'm going to have to try them someday. They look so sinfully good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't posted this already. Still haven't tried it, which is just as well, because it looks dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I need those.
Click to expand...


I knew there was something missing from my life.  Now I know what it is.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah I'm making them soon.


----------



## Michelle420

YUM!


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Yeah I'm making them soon.



Lemme just shoot you my address so you can mail some over here.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?


Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, Brussels sprouts, cranberry sauce....a Xmas dinner!


----------



## Esmeralda

French Cheesecake with Raspberry Sauce


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
Click to expand...


I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.


----------



## Esmeralda

Why is it only women in this thread?  LOL


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
Click to expand...


You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".


----------



## Esmeralda

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
Click to expand...

I love both asparagus and Brussels sprouts too.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>



I love blueberry pie too.  It's hard to say which, but I think raspberries are my favorite fruit.  Berries and melons.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love blueberry pie too.  It's hard to say which, but I think raspberries are my favorite fruit.  Berries and melons.
Click to expand...


I'm a sucker for peach anything.  I love peach pie, but I actually prefer cobbler.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
Click to expand...


A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Berries are my favorite fruit too.  I love pretty much all kinds of berries.


----------



## Michelle420

Esmeralda said:


> Why is it only women in this thread?  LOL



TNHarley


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Meatloaf baked in muffin tins, with a dollop of mashed potatoes at the last. This is a have to try for me.
> 
> And then Drifter's blueberry dessert!


This looks good. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Apple Crisp. Warm. With ice cream.


I've got all the ingredients for this; may make it for Xmas.


----------



## Esmeralda

Deep fried calimari with lemon and tartar sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> Deep fried calimari with lemon and tartar sauce.



Ohmigod, I want fried salt-and-pepper squid.  We used to go to a Chinese buffet that had it, and then they discontinued it.


----------



## Michelle420

Esmeralda said:


> Deep fried calimari with lemon and tartar sauce.



My mom loves it.


----------



## ChrisL

I have some of this to bring to my mom's on Christmas eve!


----------



## TNHarley

Now I'm craving sushi. Lol


----------



## TNHarley

stay away from local Chinese places unless you trust them. Seriously


----------



## Carla_Danger

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
Click to expand...




I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!


----------



## koshergrl

I love asparagus...cooked to death and served with mayo! Yum!


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!
Click to expand...


Someday I'm gonna get one of those indoor grill pans. Right now I just don't have the space.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someday I'm gonna get one of those indoor grill pans. Right now I just don't have the space.
Click to expand...



I really only use mine for egg plant and asparagus, but it's nice to have around.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someday I'm gonna get one of those indoor grill pans. Right now I just don't have the space.
Click to expand...

Oops....I meant 'I'm gonna get me one of those indoor grill pans.'


----------



## Carla_Danger

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> add baked potato and brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
Click to expand...




Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!


----------



## Toro

I'm craving a Booker's bourbon.






So I'm having one.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someday I'm gonna get one of those indoor grill pans. Right now I just don't have the space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops....I meant 'I'm gonna get me one of those indoor grill pans.'
Click to expand...



They sell em over yonder.  lol


----------



## TNHarley

Awesome. Not 5 minutes after I said that my wife said she wanted Japanese. 
Here we are


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## Sarah G

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, hollandaise is great on asparagus.  It's good on eggs benedict but I put it on plain ole scrambled eggs too sometimes.  It's easy to make.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TNHarley said:


> stay away from local Chinese places unless you trust them. Seriously



Oh, I trust them.  I was just disappointed that they discontinued my favorite of their dishes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I love asparagus...cooked to death and served with mayo! Yum!



I like my veggies steamed, with just a bit of crunch left to them.  Many of my veggies are really good raw, too.

Comes from having a grandmother with a mania for gardening (or small-scale farming, however you want to look at it) who believed that between-meal snacks should be pulled up, hosed off, and eaten right on the spot.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hollandaise is great on asparagus.  It's good on eggs benedict but I put it on plain ole scrambled eggs too sometimes.  It's easy to make.
Click to expand...


Ugh.  Can't stand hollandaise sauce.  No matter who makes it, or how delicious everyone tells me it is, it still tastes to me like someone whipped raw eggs and poured them on my food.


----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil mine for a few minutes, then transfer it to my grill pan and let it get those nice grill marks, while cooking it the rest of the way in lemon and butter.  Yummy!
Click to expand...


Haven't tried it that way.


----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato - yes.  Brussels sprouts - no.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you like veggies, Chris?  I have the same aversion to fruit.  I love veggies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan of it, TBH.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hollandaise is great on asparagus.  It's good on eggs benedict but I put it on plain ole scrambled eggs too sometimes.  It's easy to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh.  Can't stand hollandaise sauce.  No matter who makes it, or how delicious everyone tells me it is, it still tastes to me like someone whipped raw eggs and poured them on my food.
Click to expand...




I'm not crazy about it either.  I feel the same about asparagus.  Everyone keeps telling me how good they taste.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like some veggies.  Not Brussels sprouts or asparagus though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hollandaise is great on asparagus.  It's good on eggs benedict but I put it on plain ole scrambled eggs too sometimes.  It's easy to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh.  Can't stand hollandaise sauce.  No matter who makes it, or how delicious everyone tells me it is, it still tastes to me like someone whipped raw eggs and poured them on my food.
Click to expand...

No, it's tangier than just eggs.  I really like it on many things but especially asparagus and eggs benedict.


----------



## ChrisL

I usually have my veggies pretty plain.  When I have sweet potatoes, I prefer them just mashed with some butter, salt and pepper.  Other people love things like sweet potato pie . . . . meh . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Wait a sec!  Are potatoes considered a vegetable?    Well, regardless, they are to me!  Lol.  

I like butternut squash too, which I had today at my auntie's house.  It was SO delicious, just mashed with butter, salt and pepper.  Perfect!


----------



## Sarah G

I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.


----------



## skye

I am craving nothing.


----------



## Cassy Mo

ChrisL said:


> I'm not crazy about it either. I feel the same about asparagus. Everyone keeps telling me how good they taste.



Have you had asparagus in its uncooked state? I know a few people who hate it cooked, but like it raw. I like it any old way.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm stuffed


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> I'm stuffed



(((    )))


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may send your asparagus and Brussels sprouts my way.  I love them both, especially the "alien heads".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people like asparagus.  I've tried cooking them a bunch of different ways and I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like them!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you need, is to try some of Julia Child's Hollandaise  (zero calories, no doubt) sauce with your veggies!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hollandaise is great on asparagus.  It's good on eggs benedict but I put it on plain ole scrambled eggs too sometimes.  It's easy to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh.  Can't stand hollandaise sauce.  No matter who makes it, or how delicious everyone tells me it is, it still tastes to me like someone whipped raw eggs and poured them on my food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either.  I feel the same about asparagus.  Everyone keeps telling me how good they taste.
Click to expand...


Well, we like what we like.  As long as there are healthy veggies you DO like, that works.  It's only when you decide ALL veggies are bad and won't eat them that you have a problem.

My children love vegetables, thank goodness, but they each have some they just won't touch.  So I just don't cook those.

Personally, I like my vegetables with garlic butter and dill, or maybe a brown sugar glaze.  And you can never go wrong with cheese.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I usually have my veggies pretty plain.  When I have sweet potatoes, I prefer them just mashed with some butter, salt and pepper.  Other people love things like sweet potato pie . . . . meh . . .



Can't stand sweet potatoes, although I can occasionally tolerate sweet potato fries.  Mostly just too fibrous for me.  I have the same problem with tiger shrimp.  My system just can't digest them well.


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either. I feel the same about asparagus. Everyone keeps telling me how good they taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had asparagus in its uncooked state? I know a few people who hate it cooked, but like it raw. I like it any old way.
Click to expand...


That never occurred to me.    I do like raw peas better than cooked ones . . . green beans too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.



 I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.   

Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either. I feel the same about asparagus. Everyone keeps telling me how good they taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had asparagus in its uncooked state? I know a few people who hate it cooked, but like it raw. I like it any old way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That never occurred to me.    I do like raw peas better than cooked ones . . . green beans too.
Click to expand...


I love those peas they have on salad bars.  Not exactly sure what they do to them - they're obviously not raw - but they're so sweet and delicious like that.  I always grab a little bowl and fill it with just peas.  Screw the salad.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
Click to expand...


VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.

Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.

Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
Click to expand...

I love it and so do the children.


----------



## koshergrl

I have never forced kids to eat but I will refuse to make special meals to accommodate a kid who doesn't like his food. They can fill up on whatever else is at the table....bread, butter, milk.


----------



## Sarah G

I don't like zucchini but my mom used to put some veggies in the mashed potatoes.  Like carrots.  Not a lot but just to make the carrots more palatable.  I never did it that way either, I just encouraged my daughter to try different things.

There are still things she doesn't like, fish, mustard, not much you can do once they're grown.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it and so do the children.
Click to expand...


I have to buy it and hide it so my kids don't eat it all before I get any.  Somehow, buying them their own doesn't help.


----------



## koshergrl

A friend of mine gave us a half dozen or so zucchini this summer....I made zucchini bread all fall with them, yum. Super duper yummy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I have never forced kids to eat but I will refuse to make special meals to accommodate a kid who doesn't like his food. They can fill up on whatever else is at the table....bread, butter, milk.



Exactly.  My menu doesn't include foods that family members actively dislike, but having made that adjustment, you will eat what everyone else is served - unless you're sick - or you can go hungry.  There's no one in my family who can't stand to miss a meal without wasting away.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> I don't like zucchini but my mom used to put some veggies in the mashed potatoes.  Like carrots.  Not a lot but just to make the carrots more palatable.  I never did it that way either, I just encouraged my daughter to try different things.
> 
> There are still things she doesn't like, fish, mustard, not much you can do once they're grown.



Hey, my daughter is an adult, and she can eat any damned thing she wants, since she gets to cook it for herself.

As long as I don't include something that someone absolutely despises - such as celery; my estranged husband will not eat celery, or even be in the room while someone else eats it - my family is pretty tolerant of me adding veggies to casseroles and such.  In some cases, they consider it a big improvement.

The rule in my house is, if it's new, you have to at least try it.  If you hate it, it won't show up on your plate again.  But it at least gets an audition.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
Click to expand...


The yellow squash is probably summer squash.  My mom loves it.  I'm not crazy about.  Butternut squash is very good though.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> I don't like zucchini but my mom used to put some veggies in the mashed potatoes.  Like carrots.  Not a lot but just to make the carrots more palatable.  I never did it that way either, I just encouraged my daughter to try different things.
> 
> There are still things she doesn't like, fish, mustard, not much you can do once they're grown.



I was lucky with my son.  He is not picky at all.  The only thing he really doesn't like is mushrooms and some veggies.  I would just put a plate of food in front of him and not make a big fuss out of it, and he would just eat it.  When I was small, I was very picky, and my son didn't take after me in that way thankfully.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
Click to expand...


I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
Click to expand...

It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like zucchini but my mom used to put some veggies in the mashed potatoes.  Like carrots.  Not a lot but just to make the carrots more palatable.  I never did it that way either, I just encouraged my daughter to try different things.
> 
> There are still things she doesn't like, fish, mustard, not much you can do once they're grown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky with my son.  He is not picky at all.  The only thing he really doesn't like is mushrooms and some veggies.  I would just put a plate of food in front of him and not make a big fuss out of it, and he would just eat it.  When I was small, I was very picky, and my son didn't take after me in that way thankfully.
Click to expand...


Quinn's not a big fan of salads, although he'll go to town on a veggie tray (He also isn't big on celery, like his father).  Nicky's not crazy about mushrooms, although he'll tolerate them if they're in spaghetti sauce or on a pizza, because he knows I love them.  Of my whole family, Nicky is the one most attuned to sacrificing to please Mom.  Go figure.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
Click to expand...


It is.  It's similar in texture to banana-nut bread or carrot cake.  I'm allergic to both bananas and walnuts, so it's a nice alternative.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
Click to expand...


Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think butternut squash is the best of the squashes.  Butternut squash soup is really good too.  I never really liked sweet potatoes.  Too bitter or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
Click to expand...

Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the potatoes were undercooked or overcooked?  Usually they are quite sweet.
> 
> Yes, butternut squash is my favorite kind of squash too.  I guess I have a thing for the orange veggies.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.
Click to expand...


Zucchini is almost always extremely cheap.  Like a lot of squashes, it's hugely available in the fall, but it's very easy to grow - reference any story of home gardeners desperately trying to give boxes and bags of it to everyone they know  - so you can find it in the produce aisle at a reasonable price all year.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY picky about my squashes.  My grandma used to insist on making that mushy yellow one that always looks like a sick baby's diaper, and then would make us sit at the table, staring at it, for hours if we refused to clean our plates.  There are a number of things I simply cannot eat without gagging now because of that antiquated and barbaric parenting practice.
> 
> Never figured out why she insisted on making that crap.  Even SHE didn't like it.  Yeah, okay, all of our vegetables growing up came out of her garden, but why she didn't simply plant zucchini instead of that nasty crap is beyond me.  We all actually LIKED zucchini, and would happily have eaten platefuls.
> 
> Speaking of zucchini, does anyone else LOVE zucchini bread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zucchini is almost always extremely cheap.  Like a lot of squashes, it's hugely available in the fall, but it's very easy to grow - reference any story of home gardeners desperately trying to give boxes and bags of it to everyone they know  - so you can find it in the produce aisle at a reasonable price all year.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I like the casserole idea better.  I found a recipe at Food Network.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever having zucchini bread.  I'll have to give it a try.  Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zucchini is almost always extremely cheap.  Like a lot of squashes, it's hugely available in the fall, but it's very easy to grow - reference any story of home gardeners desperately trying to give boxes and bags of it to everyone they know  - so you can find it in the produce aisle at a reasonable price all year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I like the casserole idea better.  I found a recipe at Food Network.
Click to expand...


Oooh, good stuff.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sweet bread on the order of carrot cake, which I really like.  The bread part covers up the taste of the zucchini which isn't even bad.  Try it in a salad sliced up like a cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zucchini is almost always extremely cheap.  Like a lot of squashes, it's hugely available in the fall, but it's very easy to grow - reference any story of home gardeners desperately trying to give boxes and bags of it to everyone they know  - so you can find it in the produce aisle at a reasonable price all year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I like the casserole idea better.  I found a recipe at Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh, good stuff.
Click to expand...

I like this thread.  I kind of get into a rut and start cooking the same things every week.  You guys have some good suggestions.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saute with cheese sauce.  Makes a great casserole, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when they're in season?  Now that we're talking about it, I'd like to try it again too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zucchini is almost always extremely cheap.  Like a lot of squashes, it's hugely available in the fall, but it's very easy to grow - reference any story of home gardeners desperately trying to give boxes and bags of it to everyone they know  - so you can find it in the produce aisle at a reasonable price all year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I like the casserole idea better.  I found a recipe at Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh, good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this thread.  I kind of get into a rut and start cooking the same things every week.  You guys have some good suggestions.
Click to expand...


Not having enormous amounts of money in the food budget and a houseful of bottomless pits makes you very creative.  

There are some things I can make all the time, and then there are a lot of times when I'm making whatever is in the "Manager's Special" section.  Which means I gotta go find a recipe for that sucker.  God bless smartphones and Wifi.


----------



## ChrisL

I made cheesy spinach artichoke dip for the game today.  It was delicious but not something you would want to eat all the time.


----------



## Bonzi

Alcohol... yes even at 7:21am


----------



## Two Thumbs

beef stew with bread and butter


I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew


----------



## Bonzi

I'm making Beef Stew for dinner tonight !  (what kind of bread do you like?)

I probably don't make it as good as your mom does however..... mines in the crockpot....


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew


That sounds really good.  I haven't had that for the longest time, I always have bread and butter with it too.  Do you make it yourself like your mom did?


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew



I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!


----------



## ChrisL

Dumplings


----------



## ChrisL

If you do make dumplings in the stew, make sure to make extra broth.  The dumplings tend to suck up all the juice!


----------



## Michelle420

I f'g love dumplings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> I'm making Beef Stew for dinner tonight !  (what kind of bread do you like?)
> 
> I probably don't make it as good as your mom does however..... mines in the crockpot....


White or rye bread.

Mom uses a pressure cooker and starts the day before she serves it.  she cooks for ~ 8 hours, freezes it overnight then thaws and reheats it for lunch - dinner.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really good.  I haven't had that for the longest time, I always have bread and butter with it too.  Do you make it yourself like your mom did?
Click to expand...

My Mom refuses to tell me the ingredients or her ratios.

My sister doesn't even know, so every time I make it, I end up staring at it like 'dufuck is this crap'


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
Click to expand...

never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.


----------



## PredFan

I just ate so atm, I'm not craving anything. Yesterday however, I was craving Hooter's breaded hot wings. So I hopped in the car and went. I ate 20 of those bad boys! Yum.


----------



## Two Thumbs

PredFan said:


> I just ate so atm, I'm not craving anything. Yesterday however, I was craving Hooter's breaded hot wings. So I hopped in the car and went. I ate 20 of those bad boys! Yum.


I love going to Hooters for the food and the family friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Beef Stew for dinner tonight !  (what kind of bread do you like?)
> 
> I probably don't make it as good as your mom does however..... mines in the crockpot....
> 
> 
> 
> White or rye bread.
> 
> Mom uses a pressure cooker and starts the day before she serves it.  she cooks for ~ 8 hours, freezes it overnight then thaws and reheats it for lunch - dinner.
Click to expand...

I freeze chili in individual portions then thaw and eat.  It's so funny that it tastes better than when you eat it right out of the pot.  

My mother in law used to make coney sauce for hot dogs then freeze it in ice cube trays and just throw one or two cubes in the microwave when she needed to.


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really good.  I haven't had that for the longest time, I always have bread and butter with it too.  Do you make it yourself like your mom did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Mom refuses to tell me the ingredients or her ratios.
> 
> My sister doesn't even know, so every time I make it, I end up staring at it like 'dufuck is this crap'
Click to expand...

Ah, she wants you to come over there when you want beef stew.  Good thinkin.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Beef Stew for dinner tonight !  (what kind of bread do you like?)
> 
> I probably don't make it as good as your mom does however..... mines in the crockpot....
> 
> 
> 
> White or rye bread.
> 
> Mom uses a pressure cooker and starts the day before she serves it.  she cooks for ~ 8 hours, freezes it overnight then thaws and reheats it for lunch - dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I freeze chili in individual portions then thaw and eat.  It's so funny that it tastes better than when you eat it right out of the pot.
> 
> My mother in law used to make coney sauce for hot dogs then freeze it in ice cube trays and just throw one or two cubes in the microwave when she needed to.
Click to expand...

freezing breaks down cell walls in the meat and veggies so that the spices and other flavors can move in.

I just don't have that kind of discipline.

cooking something for hours to freeze it then cook something else to eat.....


----------



## PredFan

Two Thumbs said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate so atm, I'm not craving anything. Yesterday however, I was craving Hooter's breaded hot wings. So I hopped in the car and went. I ate 20 of those bad boys! Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to Hooters for the food and the family friendly atmosphere.
Click to expand...


Lol, seriously, it's the only place I will eat breaded wings. No one does them better.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really good.  I haven't had that for the longest time, I always have bread and butter with it too.  Do you make it yourself like your mom did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Mom refuses to tell me the ingredients or her ratios.
> 
> My sister doesn't even know, so every time I make it, I end up staring at it like 'dufuck is this crap'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, she wants you to come over there when you want beef stew.  Good thinkin.
Click to expand...

It's child abuse

I'm scarred I tell ya, scarred...


----------



## PredFan

I do get cravings for a good burger now and then. We have several options here in Orlando:

5 Guys
Burger Fi
Jimmy Hula's
The Filling Station
Teak


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Beef Stew for dinner tonight !  (what kind of bread do you like?)
> 
> I probably don't make it as good as your mom does however..... mines in the crockpot....
> 
> 
> 
> White or rye bread.
> 
> Mom uses a pressure cooker and starts the day before she serves it.  she cooks for ~ 8 hours, freezes it overnight then thaws and reheats it for lunch - dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I freeze chili in individual portions then thaw and eat.  It's so funny that it tastes better than when you eat it right out of the pot.
> 
> My mother in law used to make coney sauce for hot dogs then freeze it in ice cube trays and just throw one or two cubes in the microwave when she needed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freezing breaks down cell walls in the meat and veggies so that the spices and other flavors can move in.
> 
> I just don't have that kind of discipline.
> 
> cooking something for hours to freeze it then cook something else to eat.....
Click to expand...

I just got into the habit.  I'm going to cook up some beef stew soon though now that you mentioned it.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> 5 Guys


 
Love their burgers AND fries! Yum!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love their burgers AND fries! Yum!
Click to expand...

I find their food to be mediocre.

only saving grace is the amount of fries and free peanuts.


----------



## Michelle420

I wish I had a philly cheesesteak.


----------



## Bonzi

I've had nothing to eat all day, I could eat the Chapstick sitting next to me......


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> I've had nothing to eat all day, I could eat the Chapstick sitting next to me......



Holy chit, order a pizza.


----------



## koshergrl

I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had nothing to eat all day, I could eat the Chapstick sitting next to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy chit, order a pizza.
Click to expand...

 
I have beef stew in the crockpot!
I'm waiting for my husband to be ready (we had company over too that just left...)


----------



## Bonzi

koshergrl said:


> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.


 
as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> I've had nothing to eat all day, I could eat the Chapstick sitting next to me......


Can I watch?


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl said:


> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.



Peeuw, someone has Gas! _sprays febreeze all around......_


----------



## Bonzi

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had nothing to eat all day, I could eat the Chapstick sitting next to me......
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah well it won't be a pretty sight!  I think I can hold off!  I haven't had much of an appetite lately anyway -- I've lost about 8 lbs... only person I know to lose weight over the holidays!


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
Click to expand...


What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bonzi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!
Click to expand...


My local Kroger's has a fresh sushi kiosk in it.  I'm in heaven . . . although I do still have to go out once in a while for the really excellent stuff.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
Click to expand...


Two words:  soggy bread.  

I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
Click to expand...


They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local Kroger's has a fresh sushi kiosk in it.  I'm in heaven . . . although I do still have to go out once in a while for the really excellent stuff.
Click to expand...


See, now there is something I will not eat.  Sushi.  Yuck!


----------



## ChrisL

If sushi is so good, why does everyone drown it in very strongly flavored sauces?  Why?  Because it's really not that good.  Lol.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
Click to expand...


Any sort of bread-type product will do.

My beef stew has potatoes in it.  Bread would be overkill on the starch and carbs.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any sort of bread-type product will do.
> 
> My beef stew has potatoes in it.  Bread would be overkill on the starch and carbs.
Click to expand...


I have potatoes in mine too.    I love starchy foods, like bread, potatoes, pasta.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local Kroger's has a fresh sushi kiosk in it.  I'm in heaven . . . although I do still have to go out once in a while for the really excellent stuff.
Click to expand...

Yeah I get sushi there too for certain family members but I don't like it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local Kroger's has a fresh sushi kiosk in it.  I'm in heaven . . . although I do still have to go out once in a while for the really excellent stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, now there is something I will not eat.  Sushi.  Yuck!
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> If sushi is so good, why does everyone drown it in very strongly flavored sauces?  Why?  Because it's really not that good.  Lol.



Everybody doesn't.  I like it equally well with or without spicy Asian mayo, or eel sauce (although I find it hard to pass up soy sauce mixed with wasabi, just because I love wasabi so much).  When I go to a sushi restaurant, I usually get the all-you-can-eat, even though my stomach size is very limited, just so that I can enjoy it a variety of different ways.

That's like saying because people put ketchup, mustard, pickles, onions, whatever on hot dogs and hamburgers, that just means that hot dogs and hamburgers aren't any good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any sort of bread-type product will do.
> 
> My beef stew has potatoes in it.  Bread would be overkill on the starch and carbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have potatoes in mine too.    I love starchy foods, like bread, potatoes, pasta.
Click to expand...


I was hoping to keep my family from dying of heart attacks in their forties and having to be buried in piano cases.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of eating fried eggrolls from safeway deli case. Not my finest hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as it wasn't the sushi! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local Kroger's has a fresh sushi kiosk in it.  I'm in heaven . . . although I do still have to go out once in a while for the really excellent stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, now there is something I will not eat.  Sushi.  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If sushi is so good, why does everyone drown it in very strongly flavored sauces?  Why?  Because it's really not that good.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't.  I like it equally well with or without spicy Asian mayo, or eel sauce (although I find it hard to pass up soy sauce mixed with wasabi, just because I love wasabi so much).  When I go to a sushi restaurant, I usually get the all-you-can-eat, even though my stomach size is very limited, just so that I can enjoy it a variety of different ways.
> 
> That's like saying because people put ketchup, mustard, pickles, onions, whatever on hot dogs and hamburgers, that just means that hot dogs and hamburgers aren't any good.
Click to expand...


I suppose you have a point there about hamburgers but if you had one of my hamburgers, you wouldn't need to put all that garbage on it!  I have perfected hamburgers down to a science.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  Hot dogs is another food I'm not crazy about.  I hardly ever eat a hot dog.  They are only a weiner shaped piece of bolgna.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
Click to expand...

gooey, never liked gooey.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Hmm.  Hot dogs is another food I'm not crazy about.  I hardly ever eat a hot dog.  They are only a weiner shaped piece of bolgna.



I will not eat the cheap ones.  I like my stomach too much.  But the good-quality turkey and beef hot dogs?  I can live with those at least once in a while.

Would honestly rather have some sort of sausage or brat, though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
Click to expand...


Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
Click to expand...


They aren't supposed to be gooey on the inside!  You have to cook them before you try to eat them!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cecilie1200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
Click to expand...

Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.


also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.

brats and other sausages can be on point though


----------



## Cecilie1200

Two Thumbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
Click to expand...


I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.

What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't supposed to be gooey on the inside!  You have to cook them before you try to eat them!
Click to expand...

I've had them many times, made by different people, best I was ever able to do was politely swallow them.

It's not like it's canned spinach or saure kraut


----------



## ChrisL

I like sweet Italian sausage.  I usually buy it in bulk or in patties because I usually put in my lasagna or stuffed shells or just in my spaghetti sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cecilie1200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
Click to expand...

never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff

actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.

haven't been able to find tamales in years


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.


I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.



next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
Click to expand...


Do you like pudding?


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
Click to expand...


Stilton is the best blue cheese, IMO.  It's pricey but worth it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I like sweet Italian sausage.  I usually buy it in bulk or in patties because I usually put in my lasagna or stuffed shells or just in my spaghetti sauce.



I use sweet Italian sausage in all sorts of stuff.  Spaghetti sauce, of course, but also stuffed bell peppers, or beans and rice, sometimes jambalaya if I'm not in a ham mood.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
Click to expand...


Sounds great except for the beans.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Two Thumbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
Click to expand...


I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like pudding?
Click to expand...


No, I think I mentioned somewhere that I can't stand the consistency of pudding.  I'm addicted to rice pudding, especially Mexican rice pudding and Indian rice pudding, and I like tapioca, but anything else is too creamy and makes me gag.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cecilie1200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> gooey, never liked gooey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
Click to expand...

Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.

If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
Click to expand...

no beans, it's meat soup


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
Click to expand...


My mom is Polish, so I know what pierogies are!


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no beans, it's meat soup
Click to expand...


Well you said you added beans.  I don't really like beans.  When I make chili, I substitute red peppers for beans.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is Polish, so I know what pierogies are!
Click to expand...

boiled or fried?


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no beans, it's meat soup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you said you added beans.  I don't really like beans.  When I make chili, I substitute red peppers for beans.
Click to expand...

then you're making meat soup with peppers.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> 
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is Polish, so I know what pierogies are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boiled or fried?
Click to expand...


My mom boiled and then fried them.  Did you know they are considered a "Polish stuffed dumpling?"    So, you do like dumplings!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make an awesome stuffing for the holidays with Jimmy Dean pork sausage rolls.  It is the best stuffing ever!  More like a meal than a side dish actually.  It has meat, veggies and starch in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no beans, it's meat soup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you said you added beans.  I don't really like beans.  When I make chili, I substitute red peppers for beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you're making meat soup with peppers.
Click to expand...


I don't care.  I don't eat the beans, so why not put in something I like?    The red peppers are nice and cool bites when the chili is really hot and spicy too.  It's great!


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is Polish, so I know what pierogies are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boiled or fried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom boiled and then fried them.  Did you know they are considered a "Polish stuffed dumpling?"    So, you do like dumplings!  Lol.
Click to expand...

no, I like perogies, stuffed dumplings, and not dumplings

boiled ones are kinda gross, but fry them in bacon grease with some onions and you have a meal fit for me, mine, go away, no sharing


----------



## ChrisL

I make empanadas too.  You can make them sweet or savory.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do make this great spaghetti sauce using hot breakfast sausage and hot salsa added to a meat base.
> 
> 
> 
> next day, I add beans and cumin and whala, pork chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no beans, it's meat soup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you said you added beans.  I don't really like beans.  When I make chili, I substitute red peppers for beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you're making meat soup with peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care.  I don't eat the beans, so why not put in something I like?    The red peppers are nice and cool bites when the chili is really hot and spicy too.  It's great!
Click to expand...

That's fine, lots of people don't like beans.

My sister used to make 'chili' w/o onions b/c she didn't like onions, so we called it crapili.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great except for the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> no beans, it's meat soup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you said you added beans.  I don't really like beans.  When I make chili, I substitute red peppers for beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you're making meat soup with peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care.  I don't eat the beans, so why not put in something I like?    The red peppers are nice and cool bites when the chili is really hot and spicy too.  It's great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine, lots of people don't like beans.
> 
> My sister used to make 'chili' w/o onions b/c she didn't like onions, so we called it crapili.
Click to expand...


I use pretty much everything traditional except beans.  It's really good with red peppers though.  You should try that.


----------



## ChrisL

That picture above is a savory empanada.  Here is a sweet one.  You can fill them with fruit and sprinkle some turbinado sugar on the outside.  Yummy!


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> beef stew with bread and butter
> 
> 
> I'd seriously cut someone for my Moms beef stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that picture up thread looked like biscuits.  Dumplings are more like a pasta consistency.  

I never had dumplings in stew though.  Always in some kind of chicken dish.  

Now my dad always put the stew on rice.  I think they did stuff like that to make the food go further.  You know we had a big family so the bread and butter, dumplings, rice all made the meal stretch.

My mother in law was Polish and she introduced me to a whole new way of cooking, delish and really different from my Irish family.  My MIL actually separated the spaghetti and the sauce for example.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I could go for some US Navy issues mid rats ravioli

the cooks couldn't mess it up so they were always yummy


----------



## Cecilie1200

Two Thumbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meringue.  Now that I think about it, I despise meringue.  I love lemon cream pies, but won't touch lemon meringue pies.  And don't even get me started on meringue cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree, though I have had meringue and cream mixed, not that's good, the gooey cuts the cream and the lemon cuts the sweet.
> 
> 
> also can't stomach hotdogs anymore, so much filler that I'm not sure its a meat product.
> 
> brats and other sausages can be on point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Polish sausage with the cheese inside.  Actually one of my favorite breakfast foods, oddly enough.
> 
> What I'm craving right now:  tamales.  Especially green corn tamales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been a fan of the 'cheese inside' stuff
> 
> actually kinda lost my taste for cheese, none of it seems to taste good anymore except for blue cheese, but it's so hard to find bc that doesn't suck.
> 
> haven't been able to find tamales in years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
Click to expand...


Pierogi, and I quite like them.

I'll bring you some tamales along.  

How about blintzes?  Do you have blintzes?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tucson.  People come up to me outside the supermarket and ask if I want to buy some of their _abuela's _tamales and tortillas.  I've had them come door-to-door in my neighborhood selling them.  It's tamale heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want perogies, come to PA, we can fry you some brats to go with them.
> 
> If you know what a perogie is, I'll be shocked since spell check thinks I'm trying to spell 'Perrier'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is Polish, so I know what pierogies are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boiled or fried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom boiled and then fried them.  Did you know they are considered a "Polish stuffed dumpling?"    So, you do like dumplings!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I like perogies, stuffed dumplings, and not dumplings
> 
> boiled ones are kinda gross, but fry them in bacon grease with some onions and you have a meal fit for me, mine, go away, no sharing
Click to expand...


My ex-husband thought I was nuts when we first got married and he saw that I stored bacon grease to use in recipes.  Then I started cooking for him regularly, and he stopped questioning my methods.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I make empanadas too.  You can make them sweet or savory.



I like making medieval meat pasties.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef stew with dumplings!  I just make them from Bisquick mix.  Easy and quick!
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that picture up thread looked like biscuits.  Dumplings are more like a pasta consistency.
> 
> I never had dumplings in stew though.  Always in some kind of chicken dish.
> 
> Now my dad always put the stew on rice.  I think they did stuff like that to make the food go further.  You know we had a big family so the bread and butter, dumplings, rice all made the meal stretch.
> 
> My mother in law was Polish and she introduced me to a whole new way of cooking, delish and really different from my Irish family.  My MIL actually separated the spaghetti and the sauce for example.
Click to expand...


There are all different kinds of dumplings.  If you want to make them like the ones in the picture, just use Bisquick and follow the directions.  They come out looking just like the picture.    That's funny you mention the Irish and Polish because my mom is Polish and my dad is Irish (along with a few other nationalities LOL)


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> I could go for some US Navy issues mid rats ravioli
> 
> the cooks couldn't mess it up so they were always yummy



"mid rats" ravioli???    That doesn't sound very appetizing.


----------



## Bonzi

Before I die I would also like to try an IN-N-OUT burger.....


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> never understood the popularity of dumplings, never could stomach them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that picture up thread looked like biscuits.  Dumplings are more like a pasta consistency.
> 
> I never had dumplings in stew though.  Always in some kind of chicken dish.
> 
> Now my dad always put the stew on rice.  I think they did stuff like that to make the food go further.  You know we had a big family so the bread and butter, dumplings, rice all made the meal stretch.
> 
> My mother in law was Polish and she introduced me to a whole new way of cooking, delish and really different from my Irish family.  My MIL actually separated the spaghetti and the sauce for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are all different kinds of dumplings.  If you want to make them like the ones in the picture, just use Bisquick and follow the directions.  They come out looking just like the picture.    That's funny you mention the Irish and Polish because my mom is Polish and my dad is Irish (along with a few other nationalities LOL)
Click to expand...

My dad did a lot of the cooking and both parents worked.  We all had to take care of household things, cleaning, laundry, fighting with each other.    They didn't want us messing with the stove so one of the parents always cooked.

We made our own lunches and got ourselves up, dressed and off to school.  It was all very organized for a bunch of kids, you know?  I'm still very organized so being on our own was helpful.  I never was that great a cook though until I met my Polish mother in law.  Now I'm just decent but not exactly great.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bonzi said:


> Before I die I would also like to try an IN-N-OUT burger.....



They're really good, although the nearest one to my house is right across the street from a Freddy's Steakburger, which I prefer, so I don't eat In-N-Out much.  Be sure to try the secret menu.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about them?  They are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:  soggy bread.
> 
> I won't even use bread to sop up gravy when I eat.  Can't even watch my family do it, although I'm thoughtful enough to bake no-knead artisan bread to serve them with stews and chowders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't really like bread to me.  They are like their own thing.  I can't eat beef stew without dumplings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that picture up thread looked like biscuits.  Dumplings are more like a pasta consistency.
> 
> I never had dumplings in stew though.  Always in some kind of chicken dish.
> 
> Now my dad always put the stew on rice.  I think they did stuff like that to make the food go further.  You know we had a big family so the bread and butter, dumplings, rice all made the meal stretch.
> 
> My mother in law was Polish and she introduced me to a whole new way of cooking, delish and really different from my Irish family.  My MIL actually separated the spaghetti and the sauce for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are all different kinds of dumplings.  If you want to make them like the ones in the picture, just use Bisquick and follow the directions.  They come out looking just like the picture.    That's funny you mention the Irish and Polish because my mom is Polish and my dad is Irish (along with a few other nationalities LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad did a lot of the cooking and both parents worked.  We all had to take care of household things, cleaning, laundry, fighting with each other.    They didn't want us messing with the stove so one of the parents always cooked.
> 
> We made our own lunches and got ourselves up, dressed and off to school.  It was all very organized for a bunch of kids, you know?  I'm still very organized so being on our own was helpful.  I never was that great a cook though until I met my Polish mother in law.  Now I'm just decent but not exactly great.
Click to expand...


My parents both tended to work late schedules, so my older siblings and I would get up, get ourselves ready, and head out to catch the school bus without bothering them.  Helps a lot to have older children who can ride herd on the littles.  My 20-year-old picks up a lot of the slack for child care with his 7-year-old brother.


----------



## Michelle420

I like steak n shake


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> I like steak n shake



What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?


----------



## Michelle420

My grandma used to make homemade chicken and dumplings, and it was  the best!


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like steak n shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?
Click to expand...


 No. tHEY HAVE GOOD SHAKES!

Steak 'n Shake


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> I like steak n shake



I do too, but they don't have them here.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some US Navy issues mid rats ravioli
> 
> the cooks couldn't mess it up so they were always yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mid rats" ravioli???    That doesn't sound very appetizing.
Click to expand...

Midnight rations

when a sub is underway there are 4 meals a day.  Mid rats is usually leftovers, basically the crap that wasn't eaten is served again in hopes that you eat it.  Ravioli is what we got if there wasn't enough leftovers, and it was actually really good.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like steak n shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. tHEY HAVE GOOD SHAKES!
> 
> Steak 'n Shake
Click to expand...

We might still have these here, they were kind of a 50s malt shoppe theme but the prices were high for a hamburger place even if they tried to pass it off as a steakburger.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like steak n shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. tHEY HAVE GOOD SHAKES!
> 
> Steak 'n Shake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We might still have these here, they were kind of a 50s malt shoppe theme but the prices were high for a hamburger place even if they tried to pass it off as a steakburger.
Click to expand...


I like their patty melts


----------



## Sarah G

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some US Navy issues mid rats ravioli
> 
> the cooks couldn't mess it up so they were always yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mid rats" ravioli???    That doesn't sound very appetizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Midnight rations
> 
> when a sub is underway there are 4 meals a day.  Mid rats is usually leftovers, basically the crap that wasn't eaten is served again in hopes that you eat it.  Ravioli is what we got if there wasn't enough leftovers, and it was actually really good.
Click to expand...

That makes sense.  I couldn't imagine what it meant either.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like steak n shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. tHEY HAVE GOOD SHAKES!
> 
> Steak 'n Shake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We might still have these here, they were kind of a 50s malt shoppe theme but the prices were high for a hamburger place even if they tried to pass it off as a steakburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like their patty melts
Click to expand...

Yeah, patty melts are the best.


----------



## koshergrl

Cheesy Bacon Dip

Yeah I'm making this today.


----------



## Two Thumbs

cafeteria corn dogs with catsoup and mustard.

best part the the crunchy stuff that stuck to the stick.


----------



## skye

I am not craving but I am being  forced fed......rock melon....

a HUGE piece....so 

I say 

yay for rock melon.....Yum...what baby?

yummy melon sweety poo 

of love


----------



## koshergrl

I am afraid to ask.


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> I am not craving but I am being  forced fed......rock melon....
> 
> a HUGE piece....so
> 
> I say
> 
> yay for rock melon.....Yum...what baby?
> 
> yummy melon sweety poo
> 
> of love



Cantaloupe?


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like steak n shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Like Shake n Bake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. tHEY HAVE GOOD SHAKES!
> 
> Steak 'n Shake
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought Steak n Shake was a new thing by Shake n Bake.    As you can see, we don't have those around here and I've never heard of them before.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some US Navy issues mid rats ravioli
> 
> the cooks couldn't mess it up so they were always yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mid rats" ravioli???    That doesn't sound very appetizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Midnight rations
> 
> when a sub is underway there are 4 meals a day.  Mid rats is usually leftovers, basically the crap that wasn't eaten is served again in hopes that you eat it.  Ravioli is what we got if there wasn't enough leftovers, and it was actually really good.
Click to expand...


Well, I figured "rats" must stand for rations or at least I was hoping it wasn't some kind of "meat" ravioli.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> cafeteria corn dogs with catsoup and mustard.
> 
> best part the the crunchy stuff that stuck to the stick.



WTH??    First it was rat ravioli and now cat soup?


----------



## Michelle420

I'm craving spaghetti


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> cafeteria corn dogs with catsoup and mustard.
> 
> best part the the crunchy stuff that stuck to the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH??    First it was rat ravioli and now cat soup?
Click to expand...

Not sure what's going on with these weird names, maybe TT meant catsup?  Maybe he meant rock melon.


----------



## Michelle420

Gyro


----------



## Michelle420

I'M ALSO craving this


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G

I just thawed out a piece of pecan pie and had it for lunch.


----------



## Michelle420

I want a sonic cheeseburger LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo

And since we're just dreaming, I'd like a chocolate malt with mine. Extra thick.


----------



## Bonzi

Pancakes.  But I always crave pancakes....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Having sloppy joes and tater tots for dinner tonight, and very excited about it.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> And since we're just dreaming, I'd like a chocolate malt with mine. Extra thick.


Do they have malts at Sonic?  I get them at an ice cream place but it closes for the winter.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Having sloppy joes and tater tots for dinner tonight, and very excited about it.


 I get that way about macaroni sometimes.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Sarah G said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since we're just dreaming, I'd like a chocolate malt with mine. Extra thick.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have malts at Sonic?  I get them at an ice cream place but it closes for the winter.
Click to expand...


Last time I ate there, but that's been at least 2 years.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm craving sourdough toast and lots and lots of butter. And I've eaten about 6 pieces so far today. In addition to eating a really good A&W burger, which I was also craving.

I'm really full. But I still want more sourdough toast with butter.

I need to distract myself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having sloppy joes and tater tots for dinner tonight, and very excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that way about macaroni sometimes.
Click to expand...


I made a pizza-pasta bake last night.  New recipe.  My family instantly proclaimed it a keeper.


----------



## Gracie

SPRING!!! SUMMER! Getting cabin fever here.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I'm craving sourdough toast and lots and lots of butter. And I've eaten about 6 pieces so far today. In addition to eating a really good A&W burger, which I was also craving.
> 
> I'm really full. But I still want more sourdough toast with butter.
> 
> I need to distract myself.



I like the fried cheese curds.  I believe that's A&W, right?


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having sloppy joes and tater tots for dinner tonight, and very excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that way about macaroni sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a pizza-pasta bake last night.  New recipe.  My family instantly proclaimed it a keeper.
Click to expand...

 Spaghetti casserole is nom too.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving sourdough toast and lots and lots of butter. And I've eaten about 6 pieces so far today. In addition to eating a really good A&W burger, which I was also craving.
> 
> I'm really full. But I still want more sourdough toast with butter.
> 
> I need to distract myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fried cheese curds.  I believe that's A&W, right?
Click to expand...

 Yes! mmmmmm


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving sourdough toast and lots and lots of butter. And I've eaten about 6 pieces so far today. In addition to eating a really good A&W burger, which I was also craving.
> 
> I'm really full. But I still want more sourdough toast with butter.
> 
> I need to distract myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fried cheese curds.  I believe that's A&W, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! mmmmmm
Click to expand...


Only Americans would think to deep-fry cheese.  God bless America.


----------



## Sarah G

It's been a couple of weeks so I'm ready for another ribeye and Betty salad.  Recipe for the salad follows, it's regional:

For the bottom layer:

2 cups mixed greens (head lettuce, romaine, etc.)
1/2 cup bean sprouts, drained
1 hard-cooked egg, diced
1/4 cup cooked and crumbled bacon

For the top layer:

1 cup mixed greens
1/2 cup spinach
1 hard-cooked egg, diced
1/4 cup cooked and crumbled bacon
1/2 cup bean sprouts
1/2 cup Betty's Salad Dressing

Arrange bottom layer. Top with next layer of mixed greens, spinach, diced egg, crumbled bacon, and bean sprouts. Serve with dressing on side or sprinkle dressing on top. Serve with hot rolls and butter.

Yield: 1 large serving







This was created at a restaurant in Toledo, Betty Timko's.  The salad dressing is amazing,


----------



## Michelle420

OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!


----------



## Michelle420

I wish I had a salad.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!


It really is scrumptious.  I forgot to put the recipe for the dressing in:

Salad Dressing
1 cup salad oil
3/4 cup sugar
Salt to taste, or 1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup catsup
1/4 cup white vinegar
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce
1 small to medium sized onion
Mix dressing in blender and pour over salad.
Keep all ingredients refrigerated.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is scrumptious.
Click to expand...


I know, normally lettuce isn't that good, but the salad looks good. I always get a lecture about it being mostly water with no nutritional value, but whenever I buy spinach at costco it goes bad before I use it all.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is scrumptious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, normally lettuce isn't that good, but the salad looks good. I always get a lecture about it being mostly water with no nutritional value, but whenever I buy spinach at costco it goes bad before I use it all.
Click to expand...

I don't know if anyone else does this but I get a head of lettuce or any kind of fresh greens, wash it, dry it well then put it in a plastic container layering lettuce leaves with a small sheet of a paper towel.  It keeps it real dry and crispy for about a week for me.

Have you heard of that?


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is scrumptious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, normally lettuce isn't that good, but the salad looks good. I always get a lecture about it being mostly water with no nutritional value, but whenever I buy spinach at costco it goes bad before I use it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if anyone else does this but I get a head of lettuce or any kind of fresh greens, wash it, dry it well then put it in a plastic container layering lettuce leaves with a small sheet of a paper towel.  It keeps it real dry and crispy for about a week for me.
> 
> Have you heard of that?
Click to expand...


My mom does that.It works with lettuce but not spinach as well. I buy the spinach for salads but also because I intend to make green smoothies, but lately I've just gone off track and it goes bad and gets thrown out.

I'm trying to get back on track, I know you and chrisl workout and I have started to do that again but not good enough on my eating habits. 

Shoot I look forward to eating samples at costco makes my day


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sarah G that looks so GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is scrumptious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, normally lettuce isn't that good, but the salad looks good. I always get a lecture about it being mostly water with no nutritional value, but whenever I buy spinach at costco it goes bad before I use it all.
Click to expand...


Depends on the lettuce.  Darker greens have more nutrients in them.  I like spring greens.

And even iceberg lettuce has its value, by filling your stomach and keeping you from overeating things that will make you fat.


----------



## percysunshine

.
I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.

There is no better snack in the known universe.

.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .


I beg to differ........






Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......


----------



## Cecilie1200

percysunshine said:


> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .



I love the flavored Triscuits.  My favorites are the fire-roasted tomato and olive oil.


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
Click to expand...



.

Tomato paste is an excellent additive.

.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomato paste is an excellent additive.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think of that every time I want potato chips and put them back on the store shelf.........


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomato paste is an excellent additive.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I think of that every time I want potato chips and put them back on the store shelf.........
Click to expand...


Is it possible you might be the infamous 'Pringle05'?


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomato paste is an excellent additive.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I think of that every time I want potato chips and put them back on the store shelf.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it possible you might be the infamous 'Pringle05'?
Click to expand...

It's possible but highly unlikely or I would have posted a picture of flat potato nuggets in a tube........


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm craving...cracked pepper and olive oil Triscuits, topped with Vermont cheddar cheese.
> 
> There is no better snack in the known universe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomato paste is an excellent additive.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I think of that every time I want potato chips and put them back on the store shelf.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it possible you might be the infamous 'Pringle05'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible but highly unlikely or I would have posted a picture of flat potato nuggets in a tube........
Click to expand...


There goes the James Bond allegory.

Potato chips in a tube....hmmm... convenient but awkward.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one......  No, I usually stay away because I can't eat just one........ family sized bag.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomato paste is an excellent additive.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I think of that every time I want potato chips and put them back on the store shelf.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it possible you might be the infamous 'Pringle05'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible but highly unlikely or I would have posted a picture of flat potato nuggets in a tube........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There goes the James Bond allegory.
> 
> Potato chips in a tube....hmmm... convenient but awkward.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg and cheese on a croissant with some of those little hash brown thingies.    I know it's unhealthy, but I might just go in a couple of minutes and get me some of that!  Yummmmm.  Sooooo good.  Flaky buttery goodness croissants.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> I'm craving a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg and cheese on a croissant with some of those little hash brown thingies.    I know it's unhealthy, but I might just go in a couple of minutes and get me some of that!  Yummmmm.  Sooooo good.  Flaky buttery goodness croissants.


Well there goes my appetite..........  Thanks!!


----------



## baileyn45

One word, pizza. Angelo's with the works, hold the anchovies.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg and cheese on a croissant with some of those little hash brown thingies.    I know it's unhealthy, but I might just go in a couple of minutes and get me some of that!  Yummmmm.  Sooooo good.  Flaky buttery goodness croissants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there goes my appetite..........  Thanks!!
Click to expand...


Welcome!


----------



## ChrisL

baileyn45 said:


> One word, pizza. Angelo's with the works, hold the anchovies.



Homemade pizza on the grill!  So easy and delicious.  Cheaper too.


----------



## mdk

I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.



Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
Click to expand...


Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.


----------



## Cassy Mo

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
Click to expand...


Do it quietly. Seems to me that if you're all prepared, Mother Nature steers away. LOL


----------



## mdk

Cassy Mo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it quietly. Seems to me that if you're all prepared, Mother Nature steers away. LOL
Click to expand...


I am sure the grocery store presently looks like a bad episode of _Supermarket Sweep_. lol


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it quietly. Seems to me that if you're all prepared, Mother Nature steers away. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the grocery presently looks like a bad episode of Supermarket Sweep. lol
Click to expand...


Thankfully, I did my shopping yesterday.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
Click to expand...


Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
Click to expand...


Those are high top chairs?!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
Click to expand...

 
earlier in the week they said possibly 50 inches... I think it's down to a mere 24 inches now ...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it quietly. Seems to me that if you're all prepared, Mother Nature steers away. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the grocery presently looks like a bad episode of Supermarket Sweep. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I did my shopping yesterday.
Click to expand...

 
.... I still have to do mine...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it quietly. Seems to me that if you're all prepared, Mother Nature steers away. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the grocery presently looks like a bad episode of Supermarket Sweep. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I did my shopping yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... I still have to do mine...
Click to expand...


Lol.  Have fun with that, and good luck to you!


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
Click to expand...


Yes.  Swiveling ones too!   

As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.


----------



## mdk

Alright, Love ya'll! I am off the grocery store and If I am not back in an hour someone be kind enough to put out an APB. lol


----------



## Cassy Mo

Bonzi said:


> .... I still have to do mine...



OMG, if I did that, I'd end up with pickled beets and prune juice.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving I nice hearty bowl of Wedding Soup made with little baby turkey meatballs instead. Yum! I gathering all the necessary ingredients today b/c I have a feeling this approaching winter storm is going to bury us. I am pretty excited for it. I love being snowed-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
Click to expand...


If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.


----------



## Bonzi

Cassy Mo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I still have to do mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, if I did that, I'd end up with pickled beets and prune juice.
Click to expand...

 
we have 6 grocery stores in town, one I can throw a stone at and hit it.
water is really the only thing we desperately need.  hopefully they won't run out of that!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I was hoping to avoid a bombardment with snow this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.
Click to expand...

 
we will have to have a photo posting thread this weekend!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I still have to do mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, if I did that, I'd end up with pickled beets and prune juice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have 6 grocery stores in town, one I can throw a stone at and hit it.
> water is really the only thing we desperately need.  hopefully they won't run out of that!
Click to expand...


All of the stores around here always run out of water, milk, bread, batteries and toilet paper.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, you folks could use the break; however, all those nasty and large storms that smacked you around completely missed us. I am ready for a foot or three. I am going to the grocer today (and the liquor store, lol) to ensure we have all the necessities to get us throughout whatever Mother Nature has in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will have to have a photo posting thread this weekend!
Click to expand...


I've got more from last year!  Here is a nice wall of snow that we had at one point.


----------



## mdk

Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?


I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will have to have a photo posting thread this weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got more from last year!  Here is a nice wall of snow that we had at one point.
> 
> View attachment 60427
Click to expand...

Nice one.  My sis fears snowstorms having lived through Boston's bad ones last year.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will have to have a photo posting thread this weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got more from last year!  Here is a nice wall of snow that we had at one point.
> 
> View attachment 60427
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one.  My sis fears snowstorms having lived through Boston's bad ones last year.
Click to expand...


I don't really fear them, but I sure don't look forward to them.  A good word to use would be dread.  I dread them.  Lol.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.
Click to expand...


I am asked the manager, whom I know for years of shipping at this location, to put my cart in the cooler so I could run home real quick. Thank goodness I didn't begin to check-out yet. At least all the craziness I predicted didn't come to pass. It was quite slow at the store.


----------



## Bonzi

mdk said:


> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?


 
I can't say I have ever done that!  If I ever do, I hope hubby is not with me because he will have a total meltdown due to embarrassment!


----------



## baileyn45

ChrisL said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word, pizza. Angelo's with the works, hold the anchovies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pizza on the grill!  So easy and delicious.  Cheaper too.
Click to expand...

Get to be creative too. I used to let my kids make up their own. Some bizarre, some delicious!


----------



## mdk

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I have ever done that!  If I ever do, I hope hubby is not with me because he will have a total meltdown due to embarrassment!
Click to expand...


I don't embarrass easier. My husband made fun of me though...as is his right. lol


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am asked the manager, whom I know for years of shipping at this location, to put my cart in the cooler so I could run home real quick. Thank goodness I didn't begin to check-out yet. At least all the craziness I predicted didn't come to pass. It was quite slow at the store.
Click to expand...

I realized it when she was halfway through checking my order.  She just kept sliding everything through and I said stop!  She said that's okay, you can go get it.  We'll put your order in the back..   We must not be the only absent minded shoppers out there.


----------



## Bonzi

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I have ever done that!  If I ever do, I hope hubby is not with me because he will have a total meltdown due to embarrassment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't embarrass easier. My husband made fun of me though...as is his right. lol
Click to expand...

 
I don't embarrass easy - but my husband, OY!!


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am asked the manager, whom I know for years of shipping at this location, to put my cart in the cooler so I could run home real quick. Thank goodness I didn't begin to check-out yet. At least all the craziness I predicted didn't come to pass. It was quite slow at the store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realized it when she was halfway through checking my order.  She just kept sliding everything through and I said stop!  She said that's okay, you can go get it.  We'll put your order in the back..   We must not be the only absent minded shoppers out there.
Click to expand...


I have a phone case that holds my ID and debit card. I love it b/c it allows my phone to double as my wallet but the door on the back broke and the new case hasn't arrived yet. This is the second time in a week I've had to return home to grab my card. I've had a case like this for 5 years now so I am conditioned to believe that if I have my phone that I also have my wallet. Not today. lol


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am asked the manager, whom I know for years of shipping at this location, to put my cart in the cooler so I could run home real quick. Thank goodness I didn't begin to check-out yet. At least all the craziness I predicted didn't come to pass. It was quite slow at the store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realized it when she was halfway through checking my order.  She just kept sliding everything through and I said stop!  She said that's okay, you can go get it.  We'll put your order in the back..   We must not be the only absent minded shoppers out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a phone case that holds my ID and debit card. I love it b/c it allows my phone to double as my wallet but the door on back broke and the new case hasn't arrived yet. This is the second time in a week I've had to return home to grab my card. I've had a case like this for 5 years now so I am conditioned to believe that if I have my phone that I also have my wallet. Not today. lol
Click to expand...

Do you have enough food to hold you through the storm now?  We're not getting anything major but hope we get at least one this year.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> Do you have enough food to hold you through the storm now? We're not getting anything major but hope we get at least one this year.



I have enough food to last the next 7 days. More if I include everything I've canned this year but I can only handle so much preserves, giardiniera, and, pickles. lol


----------



## Sarah G

Good!  Have fun shoveling.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> Good!  Have fun shoveling.



I love shoveling actually. (I say that now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
Click to expand...


I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.   

Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same way although I'm not all that young anymore.  I still love the workout.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
Click to expand...

My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way although I'm not all that young anymore.  I still love the workout.
Click to expand...


It is a good workout.  I have actually worked up a sweat shoveling snow because I'm always try to hurry it along.  Our landlords come by and plow because we have a big parking lot, but then they leave little piles around our cars, so still quite a bit of shoveling to be done.  They also make us clean up our own walkways and entrances.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house. No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere! It's so annoying! Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes! God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.  I have many complaints. MANY!



I am the youngest person on my street by several generations so I do their walks as well. When I do the walks, I am out there for about an hour and much longer if it is a big storm.  I love it b/c I'll come home and find wonderful bake goods or a bottle of wine sitting on the porch the next day.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.
Click to expand...


I had a car that had no heat one winter years ago when I was like 18.  That was horrible.  Starting the car got rid of some of the ice from the heat of the engine, but there was no defrosting or anything going on with that car.  It only blew out cold air.  I used to freeze my arse off!


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a car that had no heat one winter years ago when I was like 18.  That was horrible.  Starting the car got rid of some of the ice from the heat of the engine, but there was no defrosting or anything going on with that car.  It only blew out cold air.  I used to freeze my arse off!
Click to expand...

Kids.  I remember having an old car that couldn't be trusted but it had heat.  That would be a nightmare.


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house. No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere! It's so annoying! Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes! God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.  I have many complaints. MANY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the youngest person on my street by several generations so I do their walks as well. When I do the walks, I am out there for about an hour and much longer if it is a big storm.  I love it b/c I'll come home and find wonderful bake goods or a bottle of wine sitting on the porch the next day.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  We have the snowblower brigade too.  Everyone gives them something, I usually give them giftcards for breakfast.  They seem to like that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little example of what we dealt with last year.  Those outdoor seats are actually bar stools.  Lol.    We had SO much last year, I could do without for a while.
> 
> View attachment 60422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are high top chairs?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Swiveling ones too!
> 
> As you can see, under the table is free of snow like a little cave.  I think we had a possum living under there for a while.  It was completely covered at one point, but I pulled my grill out and did a little bit of cleaning up.  If you look at the bar stool on the right side of the picture, the snow is pretty much to seat level of the chair and we had gotten more before that particular storm.  Here's another couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 60424
> 
> View attachment 60425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look to the left side of the first pic here, you can see just the top of my trash barrel.  It was completely buried at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will have to have a photo posting thread this weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got more from last year!  Here is a nice wall of snow that we had at one point.
> 
> View attachment 60427
Click to expand...


We had a storm this winter.  My patio chair blew over.  We will rebuild.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess whom just dropped $200 at the grocery store but left his debt card at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once.  It was early in the morning so not too many people around to see my red face but still.  They just put the order in the back until you return.  I left my whole wallet at home so I did have to go all the way home and get my card.
Click to expand...


I live down the street from the supermarket.  They just push my basket into the dairy cooler until I go home, get my card, and come back.


----------



## Cecilie1200

baileyn45 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word, pizza. Angelo's with the works, hold the anchovies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pizza on the grill!  So easy and delicious.  Cheaper too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get to be creative too. I used to let my kids make up their own. Some bizarre, some delicious!
Click to expand...


God, my 7-year-old has started making his own sandwiches, and keeps wanting to experiment with ingredients.  Some of the stuff he asks about . . .


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
Click to expand...


. . . I think I own a scraper for my windshield.  Maybe.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a car that had no heat one winter years ago when I was like 18.  That was horrible.  Starting the car got rid of some of the ice from the heat of the engine, but there was no defrosting or anything going on with that car.  It only blew out cold air.  I used to freeze my arse off!
Click to expand...


I'm not always sure the car even HAS heat.  Around here, the question is always how cold the A/C is.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Have fun shoveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a car that had no heat one winter years ago when I was like 18.  That was horrible.  Starting the car got rid of some of the ice from the heat of the engine, but there was no defrosting or anything going on with that car.  It only blew out cold air.  I used to freeze my arse off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not always sure the car even HAS heat.  Around here, the question is always how cold the A/C is.
Click to expand...


You should have seen me trying to drive home.  I would be so cold that I would be literally shaking.  I wondered if someone would call the police, thinking I was having a seizure.  Lol.  I told myself back then, someday this will be a funny story.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love shoveling actually. (I say now b/c I am still young) I won't be able to go the gym or run so I consider it my workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind shoveling, but I hate tracking all that crap inside the house.  No matter how much you try to avoid it or how clean you try to be about it, you end up getting mud and snow and water everywhere!  It's so annoying!  Another thing I hate is having to get all bundled up just to go outside for 15 minutes!  God, it suck so bad.
> 
> Having to get up extra early to clean off the car and warm it up, and then dealing with all the dickhead drivers.    I have many complaints.  MANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My worst thing is digging out the car and warming it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a car that had no heat one winter years ago when I was like 18.  That was horrible.  Starting the car got rid of some of the ice from the heat of the engine, but there was no defrosting or anything going on with that car.  It only blew out cold air.  I used to freeze my arse off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not always sure the car even HAS heat.  Around here, the question is always how cold the A/C is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have seen me trying to drive home.  I would be so cold that I would be literally shaking.  I wondered if someone would call the police, thinking I was having a seizure.  Lol.  I told myself back then, someday this will be a funny story.
Click to expand...


Isn't it interesting that the funniest stories always seem to come from the worst experiences?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



I love pulled pork and ribs.  I had these ribs last night that were already cooked.  You only have to put them in the oven and heat them for about 15 minutes.  They were delicious!  They were tender and boneless too.  I didn't have to do any prep work, just dump them in a pan and heat them through.  I will be buying those again because they are SO convenient on a work day when you just don't feel like cooking anything.  I had sweet potatoes and corn bread with them.  Cole slaw would be excellent side dish with them too though!


----------



## Michelle420

Meatloaf but everyone's sleeping. I was sick all day and slept all day and now I'm up wishing someone had a cooked meatloaf LOL


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Meatloaf but everyone's sleeping. I was sick all day and slept all day and now I'm up wishing someone had a cooked meatloaf LOL



Hope you feel better soon, sweetie!


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Meatloaf but everyone's sleeping. I was sick all day and slept all day and now I'm up wishing someone had a cooked meatloaf LOL


No such luck, huh?   

Glad you're feeling better, get some food.


----------



## Bonzi

Hmmmm today I'm not sure.  Not that hungry yet.... nothing COLD that's for sure!


----------



## Bonzi

people were talking about Chinese food a lot last night so maybe....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Potato chips.  I am craving potato chips right now.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Potato chips.  I am craving potato chips right now.


Sometimes I do too.  Ballreich's, I'm addicted, everyone I know gets addicted to these dang things.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Meatloaf but everyone's sleeping. I was sick all day and slept all day and now I'm up wishing someone had a cooked meatloaf LOL



I have a killer recipe for taco meatloaf, which I will be making later in the week.  Today, it's chicken corn chowder.


----------



## Michelle420

Sauteed Red Cabbage : Rachael Ray : Food Network


----------



## skye

I am  having a BBQ craving..... real bad ..... a real BBQ....

not with Gas  or electricity

but with charcoal or wood

I would like chicken and all sort of roasted vegetables.....

I would like that so much now. 

so much....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Four Peaks peach ale.  Need Four Peaks peach ale.


----------



## Sarah G

We finally had ribeyes for dinner.  I've been craving that for a week now and it was delish!  I just had peas with it and he had peas and a baked potato.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pot roast with veggies, oven-roasted, on the menu tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Cashews. 
Bacon. 
Fudge. 

So..instead, I will fix for dinner tonight an egg mcmuffin and soup. And a skor candy bar for dessert.


----------



## playtime

wings... all day I've wanted them.  they are in my top 5 fave foods to eat.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> wings... all day I've wanted them.  they are in my top 5 fave foods to eat.



Wings are always good!  One of my favorite foods as well.  So many delicious ways to make them too!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Could definitely do with some steakfingers.


----------



## Bonzi

Whattaya think?  Yea or Nay?


----------



## Sarah G

Bonzi said:


> Whattaya think?  Yea or Nay?


Looks good.  Looks pretty easy too.


----------



## Kat

Gracie said:


> Cashews.
> Bacon.
> Fudge.
> 
> So..instead, I will fix for dinner tonight an egg mcmuffin and soup. And a skor candy bar for dessert.




Love those candy bars!


----------



## Kat

I am craving popcorn!


----------



## Kat

drifter said:


>





*drool*


----------



## Gracie

I'd kill for a taco right now.


----------



## Kat

I thought what you named sounded pretty good.


----------



## Bonzi

I always see this thread in the morning when I'm never hungry!  But the Egg McMuffin sounded good!


----------



## Bonzi

They say feed a cold but I am not hungry for anything with this cold I have.  Everything taste terrible!  Even my beloved coffee!!!


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> They say feed a cold but I am not hungry for anything with this cold I have.  Everything taste terrible!  Even my beloved coffee!!!



Try sleeping, I've been sick over a week and finally went to doctor. I had sore throat and earache and just all around sick.


----------



## Kat

Ugh. I don't want that you two. BUt some popcorn sounds yummy. lol

Sorry you're both sick.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Somebody needs to get to work on this:


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!


----------



## Sarah G

Yeah, baked beans and bratwurst with just mustard sounds gooood.  Delete the eggs and toast and this pic looks like just what I want.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> Yeah, baked beans and bratwurst with just mustard sounds gooood.  Delete the eggs and toast and this pic looks like just what I want.



Get rid of those beans for me!    Everything else looks wonderful.


----------



## ChrisL

Ohhhhh, yummm.  I want.    I'm just having a sub tonight unfortunately.


----------



## Sarah G

I could just eat those baked beans all alone, tbh..


----------



## Alex.

I got this today from someone so I started craving pie. What a lucky coincidence.


----------



## Gracie

A burger. But I don't eat red meat, so tonight it's turkey burgers!


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


>


That red dye is made from....drumroll...bug juice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!



Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.
Click to expand...

I'm in.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in.
Click to expand...


Right?  I actually think everyone on this board could get along for at least an hour, if we just had a tableful of barbecue in front of us.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?  I actually think everyone on this board could get along for at least an hour, if we just had a tableful of barbecue in front of us.
Click to expand...

Even if we did have a food fight, it'd be nice and messy.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in.
Click to expand...


Too late for me!  I already had my roast beef sub!


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving barbecue chicken with corn on the cob, coleslaw and corn bread.    Summertime food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  I say we all go out for barbecue with all the trimmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late for me!  I already had my roast beef sub!
Click to expand...


I like subs, though.  I think on payday I'ma splurge on a big spread from Subway.


----------



## Michelle420

Breakfast in bed


----------



## Cecilie1200

Baked pork ribs with honey mustard BBQ sauce tonight.


----------



## Michelle420

Wedding cake  mmm


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving General Tsao's chicken, and I will be having it tomorrow before work, served on white rice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm thinking that the package of boneless pork chops I have in the freezer would make some really nice tacos if I chopped it up, sauted it with the appropriate spices, and served it with some pico de gallo.


----------



## ChrisL

I am cooking up my chicken right now so I can have some dinner before work.  I didn't make it homemade this time.  I bought it in the freezer section.  It had better be good!!!    You really can't go wrong with General Tsao's chicken, so it should be fine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I am cooking up my chicken right now so I can have some dinner before work.  I didn't make it homemade this time.  I bought it in the freezer section.  It had better be good!!!    You really can't go wrong with General Tsao's chicken, so it should be fine.



My oldest son keeps wanting me to make orange chicken.  I may break down and cobble some together for him sometime this week.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am cooking up my chicken right now so I can have some dinner before work.  I didn't make it homemade this time.  I bought it in the freezer section.  It had better be good!!!    You really can't go wrong with General Tsao's chicken, so it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son keeps wanting me to make orange chicken.  I may break down and cobble some together for him sometime this week.
Click to expand...


mmm sounds good


----------



## Abishai100

*Assessing nifty Spam-Korma recipes ( the comfort junk food original)...*

*Spam Recipes*


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am cooking up my chicken right now so I can have some dinner before work.  I didn't make it homemade this time.  I bought it in the freezer section.  It had better be good!!!    You really can't go wrong with General Tsao's chicken, so it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son keeps wanting me to make orange chicken.  I may break down and cobble some together for him sometime this week.
Click to expand...


I posted a great recipe for that somewhere around here!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm just about to have some Willow Tree chicken salad on a bagel with cheese, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MaryL

Famous Daves brisket with devil's spit


----------



## Kat

drifter said:


>


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


I love stuffed peppers.  Those need some tomato sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> Famous Daves brisket with devil's spit



I love brisket.  I have no idea what "devil's spit" is though!


----------



## Muhammed

I'm craving a couple of burgers with bacon, mushrooms and baby Swiss. It's really nice outside so I'm going to broil them on the grill. And I'll butter the buns and toast them on the grill too.

I already lit the charcoal so it won't be long now.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Making homemade chicken fried steaks tonight.  I was SOOO happy when I saw the packages of cubed steaks on sale.


----------



## Abishai100

*Vegas Victory
*

After seeing a snapshot of the intriguing-looking short-ribs grilled cheese sandwiches from the Fat Choy Restaurant on the Food Network show _Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives_ (Guy Fieri), I started craving it big time.

This will definitely be a stop for me next time I visit Vegas.



*Fat Choy Restaurant (Las Vegas)*


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Famous Daves brisket with devil's spit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love brisket.  I have no idea what "devil's spit" is though!
Click to expand...


Devil's Spit is spicy BBQ sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Famous Daves brisket with devil's spit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love brisket.  I have no idea what "devil's spit" is though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Devil's Spit is spicy BBQ sauce.
Click to expand...


Well, Devil's Spit doesn't sound too appetizing.  They should call it something else.


----------



## Michelle420

mmm Happy Easter


----------



## Sarah G

Hope you all had a lovely Easter.  It was Springtime here.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


>



On the subject of pizza, there is a local-ish chain here called Magpie's Pizza that has a Chicken Ranchero pizza to die for:  garlic ranch sauce, lemon-and-herb-roasted chicken breast, bacon, scallions, diced tomatoes, and cheddar and mozzarella cheese.  Been wanting some for ages.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of pizza, there is a local-ish chain here called Magpie's Pizza that has a Chicken Ranchero pizza to die for:  garlic ranch sauce, lemon-and-herb-roasted chicken breast, bacon, scallions, diced tomatoes, and cheddar and mozzarella cheese.  Been wanting some for ages.
Click to expand...


Have you ever had a white pizza?  I've made them before with fresh tomato and basil.  Those are really good too.  A friend of mine whose family is from Greece introduced me to the white pizza.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of pizza, there is a local-ish chain here called Magpie's Pizza that has a Chicken Ranchero pizza to die for:  garlic ranch sauce, lemon-and-herb-roasted chicken breast, bacon, scallions, diced tomatoes, and cheddar and mozzarella cheese.  Been wanting some for ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a white pizza?  I've made them before with fresh tomato and basil.  Those are really good too.  A friend of mine whose family is from Greece introduced me to the white pizza.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I frequently have those instead of traditional, because I'm not always the biggest fan of red pizza sauce.  Love me some mushrooms and spinach on there, too, although then it's not white.


----------



## Muhammed

Abishai100 said:


> *Vegas Victory
> *
> 
> After seeing a snapshot of the intriguing-looking short-ribs grilled cheese sandwiches from the Fat Choy Restaurant on the Food Network show _Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives_ (Guy Fieri), I started craving it big time.
> 
> This will definitely be a stop for me next time I visit Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fat Choy Restaurant (Las Vegas)*
> 
> View attachment 68950


That looks good. I'm gonna try that. Maybe for dinner tonight.


----------



## Abishai100

*Winnie the Pooh: Honey Bragging*

I'm craving just looking at honey drip off a wooden spool, so I can think about how it complements *chamomile (herbal) tea* on a lazy (but spiritual) Sunday afternoon in the Boston summer of 1995 (before global warming sounded pesky).

I would feel like Harry Houdini if I could catch that 'gold!'


----------



## ChrisL

I haven't had a craving for sweets in quite a while, surprisingly.  I've been craving more savory lately.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WillowTree

I made a shepards pie today. It smells so good.


----------



## Esmeralda

Greek pizza with spinach, feta and olives.


----------



## ChrisL

Chocolate chip brownies.  Double the chocolate, double the pleasure.


----------



## Sarah G

We put lots of desserts on here but I really love plain ole ice cream.


----------



## WillowTree

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of pizza, there is a local-ish chain here called Magpie's Pizza that has a Chicken Ranchero pizza to die for:  garlic ranch sauce, lemon-and-herb-roasted chicken breast, bacon, scallions, diced tomatoes, and cheddar and mozzarella cheese.  Been wanting some for ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a white pizza?  I've made them before with fresh tomato and basil.  Those are really good too.  A friend of mine whose family is from Greece introduced me to the white pizza.
Click to expand...

No I haven't tell me what it is please.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm feeling Italian meatloaf and spiced mashed potatoes coming on, probably for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Sarah G

We went for Mexican food just on our way home.  My daughter and I both didn't know we were craving that food until we got there.  So good.  I had a chimmy chonga
and refried beans,


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420

Eggrolls I wish I had some


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


>



You should get medical pot Bonzi I think you would feel a lot better and not lonely either, you'd laugh a lot and feel happy and eat more.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> We went for Mexican food just on our way home.  My daughter and I both didn't know we were craving that food until we got there.  So good.  I had a chimmy chonga
> and refried beans,



mmm Mexican food is my favorite


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get medical pot Bonzi I think you would feel a lot better and not lonely either, you'd laugh a lot and feel happy and eat more.
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't want to get fat.
but if I drank wine I would get fat too.....
hubby and I have talked about it.  I will have to mention it to my MD.


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get medical pot Bonzi I think you would feel a lot better and not lonely either, you'd laugh a lot and feel happy and eat more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't want to get fat.
> but if I drank wine I would get fat too.....
> hubby and I have talked about it.  I will have to mention it to my MD.
Click to expand...

 
try it and see what you think


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tomorrow night, we're doing tater tot casserole, aka shepherd's pie with tater tots.  Cannot wait.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving lasagna with Italian sausage in it and garlic bread.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh my gosh!  I am going to have to try this!  Lasagna stuffed garlic bread!!!  Sounds like heaven on earth!


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Oh my gosh!  I am going to have to try this!  Lasagna stuffed garlic bread!!!  Sounds like heaven on earth!


Looks easy to make.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  I am going to have to try this!  Lasagna stuffed garlic bread!!!  Sounds like heaven on earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks easy to make.
Click to expand...


I'm going to pick up ingredients for it when I go shopping.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  I am going to have to try this!  Lasagna stuffed garlic bread!!!  Sounds like heaven on earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks easy to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to pick up ingredients for it when I go shopping.  I'll let you know how it comes out.
Click to expand...

It looks great.  Yeah, let me know.


----------



## Sarah G

Nothing exciting for me lately.  Tuna salad tonight.     Dreary day.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> Nothing exciting for me lately.  Tuna salad tonight.     Dreary day.



That was the weather here all last week.  Rainy, windy and raw all week long.  It's finally starting to feel like spring around here, thankfully.


----------



## Sarah G

I hope we get Spring soon.  I need to cheer up.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> I hope we get Spring soon.  I need to cheer up.



Soon!  Spring will be coming to a city near YOU!  Lol!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> I hope we get Spring soon.  I need to cheer up.



It's actually already heading into summer here.  I'm doing the "tank top and carrying a sweater or blanket" dance that's so common in Tucson summers, when every building in town is over-air conditioned.


----------



## Sarah G

I'm torn between my coat and a sweater.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm going to make this tomorrow looks good 

Beet, Goat Cheese and Honey Tarts | How Sweet It Is


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cheesecake.  I'm really wanting cheesecake right now.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cheesecake.  I'm really wanting cheesecake right now.



Have you ever tried Costco's blueberry goat cheese, I swear it tastes like cheesecake so good.

But yeah you should get a slice from cheesecake factory and treat yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesecake.  I'm really wanting cheesecake right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried Costco's blueberry goat cheese, I swear it tastes like cheesecake so good.
> 
> But yeah you should get a slice from cheesecake factory and treat yourself.
Click to expand...


Sadly, the only Cheesecake Factory in my city - unless they've opened a new one recently - is as far on the other end of town from me as it can get and still be in the city limits.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesecake.  I'm really wanting cheesecake right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried Costco's blueberry goat cheese, I swear it tastes like cheesecake so good.
> 
> But yeah you should get a slice from cheesecake factory and treat yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, the only Cheesecake Factory in my city - unless they've opened a new one recently - is as far on the other end of town from me as it can get and still be in the city limits.
Click to expand...


That sucks, someone close to you should surprise you and go get you some.


----------



## Michelle420

Morning, I wish someone would go get  us donuts


----------



## Michelle420

drifter said:


> I'm going to make this tomorrow looks good
> 
> Beet, Goat Cheese and Honey Tarts | How Sweet It Is



Well I made this last night, my friend loved it and I thought it was just ok. I did everything the recipe said but it just didn't taste as good as it looked to me. My friend said it tasted savory and good. So we just have different tastes. It was easy to make if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## Bonzi

pancakes... but not until I saw this thread... I'm taking it off my "watch" list!!!

(I think I will NEVER eat pizza again - I had about 6 slices yesterday, I feel disgusting!)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bonzi said:


> pancakes... but not until I saw this thread... I'm taking it off my "watch" list!!!
> 
> (I think I will NEVER eat pizza again - I had about 6 slices yesterday, I feel disgusting!)



My family discovered how easy it is for me to make pancakes (they still haven't figured out why mine come out better than theirs), and so now I'm pestered for pancake dinners all the time.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Cherry Turnovers


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> pancakes... but not until I saw this thread... I'm taking it off my "watch" list!!!
> 
> (I think I will NEVER eat pizza again - I had about 6 slices yesterday, I feel disgusting!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family discovered how easy it is for me to make pancakes (they still haven't figured out why mine come out better than theirs), and so now I'm pestered for pancake dinners all the time.
Click to expand...


my dad made these most incredible crepes.  if it's bad for you more than likely I will love it.
I'm definitely going through a "breaded sweets" phase of some sort!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kat

drifter said:


>




Is that Chi drifter ??

I LOVE good Chi food.


----------



## Michelle420

Kat said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Chi drifter ??
> 
> I LOVE good Chi food.
Click to expand...


Yes Maam, I am craving chinese food I guess I am going to have to log off to go get some


----------



## Kat

drifter said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Chi drifter ??
> 
> I LOVE good Chi food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Maam, I am craving chinese food I guess I am going to have to log off to go get some
Click to expand...



I'll be right there!!


----------



## Michelle420

Kat said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Chi drifter ??
> 
> I LOVE good Chi food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Maam, I am craving chinese food I guess I am going to have to log off to go get some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be right there!!
Click to expand...


Let's go Lady friend


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm making a lemon-raspberry vinaigrette chicken to serve over rice and broccoli tonight.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


>




You're killing me.  That looks so good.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me.  That looks so good.
Click to expand...


Thanks I'm totally Wanting a big BBQ party


----------



## skye

This was my craving 3 minutes ago.....

not anymore....YUM! love it!


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me.  That looks so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks I'm totally Wanting a big BBQ party
Click to expand...


I want the BBQ.  If I have a party, then I have to share the food.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


>



I am not 100% what-all that is, but it looks delicious.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% what-all that is, but it looks delicious.
Click to expand...



Monte Cristo. YUM!~


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% what-all that is, but it looks delicious.
Click to expand...

Monte Cristo Sammy a la Disney. With lingonberry jam. Possibly the best food in the world.


----------



## Michelle420

Stroganoff


----------



## Michelle420

I was craving watermelon. My boyfriend got me some and sprinkled pico de gallo on it, it was great.


----------



## Michelle420

Tomato sandwich


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Tomato sandwich



You just need some basil and a slice of mozzarella.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving chips and onion dip.  Too bad I don't have any.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Beef stew, and my son is cooking it right now.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> Beef stew, and my son is cooking it right now.



You are allowed to eat something other than Jello?


----------



## Cassy Mo

saveliberty said:


> You are allowed to eat something other than Jello?



Starting tomorrow, nothing but the clear liquid diet.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are allowed to eat something other than Jello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting tomorrow, nothing but the clear liquid diet.
Click to expand...


Then beef stew it is!


----------



## The Great Goose

I'm craving a drink of alchol lol 

maybe tomorrow evening


----------



## yiostheoy

The Great Goose said:


> I'm craving a drink of alchol lol
> 
> maybe tomorrow evening


I normally avoid booze on Sundays.  It's my day of rest from it.

Then Monday thru Thursday is lite only -- one beer for lunch and one glass of wine for dinner.

Friday or Saturday is a good night for drinking, but not both only either one.


----------



## yiostheoy

saveliberty said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are allowed to eat something other than Jello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting tomorrow, nothing but the clear liquid diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then beef stew it is!
Click to expand...

I have not had beef stew in a long time.  Good idea though !!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I'm craving chips and onion dip.  Too bad I don't have any.


Pretty girlies should never eat garlic, onions, or beans.

The reasons are obvious.

Ugly girls and old ladies can eat whatever they want.


----------



## yiostheoy

drifter said:


> Stroganoff


I have made this recently and it was really good.


----------



## yiostheoy

koshergrl said:


>


This looks almost as good as chicken cordon bleu.


----------



## yiostheoy

drifter said:


>


Where is the MEAT ???

I don't see any MEAT !!!


----------



## The Great Goose

yiostheoy said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving a drink of alchol lol
> 
> maybe tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> 
> I normally avoid booze on Sundays.  It's my day of rest from it.
> 
> Then Monday thru Thursday is lite only -- one beer for lunch and one glass of wine for dinner.
> 
> Friday or Saturday is a good night for drinking, but not both only either one.
Click to expand...

two nights in  a row is no good.


----------



## yiostheoy

Well I was hungry for baked chicken today, so I got a whole bird at the local food store deli and I cleaved it in half, freezing the half and baking half.

The only seasonings I use are sea salt and ground black pepper and olive oil.

Then when baked I will eat the dark meat right away and save the white meat for chicken noodle soup tomorrow.

It was really good.

One whole chicken makes 4 meals or serves 4 people, assuming 2 like white and the other 2 like dark meat.

Americans tend to eat more white meat.

Russians tend to eat more dark.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm craving chips and onion dip.  Too bad I don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty girlies should never eat garlic, onions, or beans.
> 
> The reasons are obvious.
> 
> Ugly girls and old ladies can eat whatever they want.
Click to expand...


Bad breath be damned!    It's worth it!  I hate beans, so no problems there.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Well I was hungry for baked chicken today, so I got a whole bird at the local food store deli and I cleaved it in half, freezing the half and baking half.
> 
> The only seasonings I use are sea salt and ground black pepper and olive oil.
> 
> Then when baked I will eat the dark meat right away and save the white meat for chicken noodle soup tomorrow.
> 
> It was really good.
> 
> One whole chicken makes 4 meals or serves 4 people, assuming 2 like white and the other 2 like dark meat.
> 
> Americans tend to eat more white meat.
> 
> Russians tend to eat more dark.



I actually prefer the dark meat on chicken.  It is juicier and tastier, IMO.  Know why?  Chicken thighs!


----------



## Michelle420

yiostheoy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the MEAT ???
> 
> I don't see any MEAT !!!
Click to expand...


right next to the onions


----------



## Michelle420

salsa and chips


----------



## Cecilie1200

My first day of four off, so I'm baking cornbread and blackberry cream muffins, and then making pancakes and bacon.

Yeah, I know, massive carbs, but who cares?


----------



## Abishai100

*Duck Detective*

I can't decide if Chinese Duck is eerie or sumptuous.

I'm goin over the edge...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

It'd be nice to eat a vanilla slice .....hmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kat

drifter said:


>





Oh yum. I had this today...they are awesome!!


----------



## Michelle420

Kat said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yum. I had this today...they are awesome!!
Click to expand...


Yum we have the same good taste in food love to you for all you do to make threads great


----------



## Abishai100

*Saturday Night Deal*

Walking home from a club in Amsterdam (with a stellar Christian/atheist 'in-crowd') on a Saturday night gives you/me the craving to find flaky buttery croissants at an all-nite grocery/bakery.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> *Saturday Night Deal*
> 
> Walking home from a club in Amsterdam (with a stellar Christian/atheist 'in-crowd') on a Saturday night gives you/me the craving to find flaky buttery croissants at an all-nite grocery/bakery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89035 View attachment 89036



I'd really like a cream cheese Danish, but I know I'd only eat a bite or two before the sugar would make me sick.  *sigh*


----------



## Sarah G

Abishai100 said:


> *Saturday Night Deal*
> 
> Walking home from a club in Amsterdam (with a stellar Christian/atheist 'in-crowd') on a Saturday night gives you/me the craving to find flaky buttery croissants at an all-nite grocery/bakery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89035 View attachment 89036


This sounds good for breakfast tomorrow/today.


----------



## Sarah G

I can handle carbs like the croissant but I grabbed a cup of chili for dinner out of the freezer last night and it still feels like its in my stomach.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday Night Deal*
> 
> Walking home from a club in Amsterdam (with a stellar Christian/atheist 'in-crowd') on a Saturday night gives you/me the craving to find flaky buttery croissants at an all-nite grocery/bakery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89035 View attachment 89036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like a cream cheese Danish, but I know I'd only eat a bite or two before the sugar would make me sick.  *sigh*
Click to expand...

Those are good.


----------



## skye

I craved pretzels......so I bought me some...with lots of salt......yummy!

Sometimes my cravings are simple  

Do you want some??


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> I craved pretzels......so I bought me some...with lots of salt......yummy!
> 
> Sometimes my cravings are simple
> 
> Do you want some??



Yes I bow to pretzels


----------



## Abishai100

*Picabu: Punch-Drunk!*

A cactus burger from the Picabu Neighborhood Bistro in Spokane, Washington.


Picabu


----------



## Abishai100

Fish tacos and New England Clam Chowder at the quaint Water Street Grill in Williamstown, Massachusetts (since I'm on vacation at a timeshare near there right now!).

Seafood is wonderful for non-vegetarians who aren't craving bloody steak!


----------



## The Great Goose

Sausages. I'd like bangers and mash or even German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> Fish tacos and New England Clam Chowder at the quaint Water Street Grill in Williamstown, Massachusetts (since I'm on vacation at a timeshare near there right now!).
> 
> Seafood is wonderful for non-vegetarians who aren't craving bloody steak!



Oh, I would LOVE some seafood.  Pricey when you live in a desert.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Sausages. I'd like bangers and mash or even German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.



What kind of sausage do you like in bangers and mash?


----------



## The Great Goose

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sausages. I'd like bangers and mash or even German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sausage do you like in bangers and mash?
Click to expand...

I don't know.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

The Great Goose said:


> Sausages. I'd like bangers and mash or even German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.





> German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.



Those are good, and so is an Italian sausage on a bun with peppers and onions.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sausages. I'd like bangers and mash or even German sausage in a bun with sauerkraut and mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sausage do you like in bangers and mash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
Click to expand...


My husband loves bangers and mash, and while he's not picky about the type of sausage, he loves it when I get him the fancy chicken and apple or andouille or something like that.


----------



## Abishai100

_*Chicken Salad Croissant Sandwich: Yum!*_


This should be a brand.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> _*Chicken Salad Croissant Sandwich: Yum!*_
> 
> 
> This should be a brand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 100357



I like to get a box of croissants from the bakery right after Thanksgiving or Christmas, and make turkey sandwiches with cream cheese and cranberry sauce on them.


----------



## Abishai100

Turkey-Cranberry-Sandwich


----------



## esthermoon

NLT said:


> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah


I've never eaten this sandwich. Here you can't find it (or at least I've never found it) 
But it seems so tasty!
Now I'm craving a Monte Cristo sandwich too


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten this sandwich. Here you can't find it (or at least I've never found it)
> But it seems so tasty!
> Now I'm craving a Monte Cristo sandwich too
Click to expand...


The Thanksgiving sandwich is pretty awesome too.  It has turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce or cranberry salad on it.  Sometimes even gravy!


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but the Monte Cristo is the Gayest sandwich evah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten this sandwich. Here you can't find it (or at least I've never found it)
> But it seems so tasty!
> Now I'm craving a Monte Cristo sandwich too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Thanksgiving sandwich is pretty awesome too.  It has turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce or cranberry salad on it.  Sometimes even gravy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## esthermoon

Tasty Canh chua!


----------



## Abishai100

Christmas ham and egg nog (and nothing more).


----------



## yiostheoy

... sushi tonight.

Got plenty to go and having it now at home.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving some Papa John's honey chipotle wings.  I am addicted to those things.  They are saucy, sticky, sweet and spicy.


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> Tasty Canh chua! View attachment 101711


Besides being a really good cook I bet you are a delicious dessert too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Anybody out there having something other than turkey or ham for Christmas dinner?  I'm kinda turkeyed out, and Joe always complains about having to cut around the bone in a ham (I know, lazy much?)  I'm thinking a really nice beef roast or some steaks might be a welcome change.


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty Canh chua! View attachment 101711
> 
> 
> 
> Besides being a really good cook I bet you are a delicious dessert too.
Click to expand...


----------



## featherlite

It's a toss up between prime rib and sushi. I haven't had either in quite awhile. Both are delicious .


----------



## ChrisL

Cream cheese brownies.


----------



## Cecilie1200

featherlite said:


> It's a toss up between prime rib and sushi. I haven't had either in quite awhile. Both are delicious .



If I thought for a second that I could afford enough sushi to fill the endless gullets of my menfolk, we'd be doing that.    Maybe we could join the Jewish folks at the Chinese buffet.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cream cheese brownies.



Oh, you are evil.  I rarely even eat sweets, and I want those.


----------



## featherlite

Cecilie1200 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a toss up between prime rib and sushi. I haven't had either in quite awhile. Both are delicious .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought for a second that I could afford enough sushi to fill the endless gullets of my menfolk, we'd be doing that.    Maybe we could join the Jewish folks at the Chinese buffet.
Click to expand...

.  
Lol true, it might get pricey. There's also take out at Panda Express.


----------



## Cecilie1200

featherlite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a toss up between prime rib and sushi. I haven't had either in quite awhile. Both are delicious .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought for a second that I could afford enough sushi to fill the endless gullets of my menfolk, we'd be doing that.    Maybe we could join the Jewish folks at the Chinese buffet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Lol true, it might get pricey. There's also take out at Panda Express.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but Panda Express doesn't have sushi, and my favorite Chinese buffet restaurant does.  I don't know WHY a Chinese restaurant has a Japanese food, but it's really good, so I don't argue.


----------



## Abishai100

I want a non-alcoholic Pina Colada.

I love that coconut.


----------



## ChrisL

Pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Abishai100

White Chocolate Valentine's Day 2017


----------



## koshergrl

Steak, cooked rare...served with fried rice.


----------



## OldLady

no ice cream, though


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> no ice cream, though



I don't like the texture of either pecan pie or pumpkin pie for some reason.  Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> I want a non-alcoholic Pina Colada.
> 
> I love that coconut.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104972



Man, I wish.  I'm allergic to coconut, and tequila, so margaritas are out, too.  I could go for a nice madras, though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ice cream, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the texture of either pecan pie or pumpkin pie for some reason.  Maybe I'm just weird.
Click to expand...


I'm kinda feeling peach cobbler happening today.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ice cream, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the texture of either pecan pie or pumpkin pie for some reason.  Maybe I'm just weird.
Click to expand...

No, I get it.  I feel that way about grilled Velveeta sandwiches.  Too much soft goosh in your mouth at once.


----------



## Michelle420

Paleo Sweet Potato and Turkey lettuce cups - Heather Christo


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Paleo Sweet Potato and Turkey lettuce cups - Heather Christo



Aside from the fact that I hate sweet potatoes, those look really good.  I think avocado is very underrated.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paleo Sweet Potato and Turkey lettuce cups - Heather Christo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that I hate sweet potatoes, those look really good.  I think avocado is very underrated.
Click to expand...


I loves me some sweet taters!  Usually just boil them and mash them with lots of butter and some salt and pepper.


----------



## Abishai100

*Shrimp with Pesto*


----------



## Michelle420

Mushroom bisque soup




Vegan Soup Recipe: Creamy Mushroom Bisque


----------



## Michelle420

Strawberry Cake With Frosting Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Rocko

I haven't had lobster in a while. I think I'll have some this weekend


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm reworking my chicken enchilada recipe.  I used to do it really simple, with cooked chicken and green enchilada sauce inside, and cheddar cheese and red enchilada sauce on top.  Joe suggested that we might want to try to plump up the insides by adding Spanish rice.  That got me thinking.  I'm going to try it with the chicken, Knorr Rice Sides queso cheese rice, diced bell pepper and zucchini, and then just the green enchilada sauce and queso/cheddar cheese on top.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm wishing I had maple bars


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> I'm wishing I had maple bars



I'm toying around with an idea for bite-sized sopapillas.  I love pastry, but I have to be careful about the amount of sugar involved in terms of filling, icing, etc.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm reworking my chicken enchilada recipe.  I used to do it really simple, with cooked chicken and green enchilada sauce inside, and cheddar cheese and red enchilada sauce on top.  Joe suggested that we might want to try to plump up the insides by adding Spanish rice.  That got me thinking.  I'm going to try it with the chicken, Knorr Rice Sides queso cheese rice, diced bell pepper and zucchini, and then just the green enchilada sauce and queso/cheddar cheese on top.  I'll let you know how it goes.



UPDATE:  It was delicious.  Be sure to saute the chicken and veggies until JUST before they're done, so that they don't overcook while in the oven.

The recipe, however, did not last any longer than the previous one did, because it tasted too good and the guys all had second helpings (and possibly thirds).


----------



## Cecilie1200

BTW, I was craving French toast when I got out of work today (whatever possessed me to volunteer for extra hours on my day off, I have no idea), and I decided Denny's would be a cheap fix close by.  When I got there, I saw that their big promotion now is pancakes with blackberry sauce on it, and I asked if I could have blackberry sauce instead of syrup.

Definitely one of my better ideas.  I don't normally have a very high opinion of the quality of Denny's food, being mostly where one eats after leaving the bar at 2 am when everything else is closed.  However, the French toast was golden-brown and crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside, and made with Texas toast slices instead of cheap, thin sandwich bread.  Sauce was sweet without the sickly sweetness of syrup, and those blackberries were HUGE.

I am going to have to try this the next time I make French toast at home.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> BTW, I was craving French toast when I got out of work today (whatever possessed me to volunteer for extra hours on my day off, I have no idea), and I decided Denny's would be a cheap fix close by.  When I got there, I saw that their big promotion now is pancakes with blackberry sauce on it, and I asked if I could have blackberry sauce instead of syrup.
> 
> Definitely one of my better ideas.  I don't normally have a very high opinion of the quality of Denny's food, being mostly where one eats after leaving the bar at 2 am when everything else is closed.  However, the French toast was golden-brown and crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside, and made with Texas toast slices instead of cheap, thin sandwich bread.  Sauce was sweet without the sickly sweetness of syrup, and those blackberries were HUGE.
> 
> I am going to have to try this the next time I make French toast at home.



Sounds great, drooling.....LOL


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was craving French toast when I got out of work today (whatever possessed me to volunteer for extra hours on my day off, I have no idea), and I decided Denny's would be a cheap fix close by.  When I got there, I saw that their big promotion now is pancakes with blackberry sauce on it, and I asked if I could have blackberry sauce instead of syrup.
> 
> Definitely one of my better ideas.  I don't normally have a very high opinion of the quality of Denny's food, being mostly where one eats after leaving the bar at 2 am when everything else is closed.  However, the French toast was golden-brown and crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside, and made with Texas toast slices instead of cheap, thin sandwich bread.  Sauce was sweet without the sickly sweetness of syrup, and those blackberries were HUGE.
> 
> I am going to have to try this the next time I make French toast at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, drooling.....LOL
Click to expand...


Get thee hence and find a Denny's.    I hope yours is as good as mine was.


----------



## Sarah G

Rocko said:


> I haven't had lobster in a while. I think I'll have some this weekend


We went to an Italian restaurant a couple of weeks ago and I had lobster Fettuccini with black pasta.  Omg...

I learned the black pasta is made from the ink of a cuttlefish.  This is what the pasta looks like:


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had lobster in a while. I think I'll have some this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> We went to an Italian restaurant a couple of weeks ago and I had lobster Fettuccini with black pasta.  Omg...
> 
> I learned the black pasta is made from the ink of a cuttlefish.  This is what the pasta looks like:
> 
> View attachment 111790
Click to expand...


Did it taste different than regular pasta?


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had lobster in a while. I think I'll have some this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> We went to an Italian restaurant a couple of weeks ago and I had lobster Fettuccini with black pasta.  Omg...
> 
> I learned the black pasta is made from the ink of a cuttlefish.  This is what the pasta looks like:
> 
> View attachment 111790
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it taste different than regular pasta?
Click to expand...

No.  Have you had spinach pasta?  It's like that, not much different than regular but it looks pretty.  It may even have extra nutrients.  Not sure.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had lobster in a while. I think I'll have some this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> We went to an Italian restaurant a couple of weeks ago and I had lobster Fettuccini with black pasta.  Omg...
> 
> I learned the black pasta is made from the ink of a cuttlefish.  This is what the pasta looks like:
> 
> View attachment 111790
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it taste different than regular pasta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Have you had spinach pasta?  It's like that, not much different than regular but it looks pretty.  It may even have extra nutrients.  Not sure.
Click to expand...


Yes, I've had spinach pasta. Hmm well it probably is good then.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Supermarket Fix*


Every time I go to Acme and walk by a box of _Oh Ryan's Irish Potatoes _, I think about how nice it would be to have these treats in Ireland...and I feel wanderlust...but mostly I simply crave me some of these sweet treats!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cake.

My wonderful employer celebrated Valentine's Day yesterday by ordering several large cakes and trays of cupcakes from a bakery.  Unfortunately, I didn't work yesterday.  Fortunately, they always order all their catering in such large amounts that there's quite a bit left over the next day.  So when my shift ends at 11:30, I am going to put myself into sugar shock.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm craving petit fours with raspberry filling


----------



## Michelle420

Abishai100 said:


> *The Supermarket Fix*
> 
> 
> Every time I go to Acme and walk by a box of _Oh Ryan's Irish Potatoes _, I think about how nice it would be to have these treats in Ireland...and I feel wanderlust...but mostly I simply crave me some of these sweet treats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 111958



Never had them but looks interesting, I'd try them.


----------



## Abishai100

The old Burger King mushroom-swiss burger which they don't make anymore. It was superb.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> The old Burger King mushroom-swiss burger which they don't make anymore. It was superb.



Ooh, you wanna talk about fantastic food that a restaurant doesn't make any more?  Pizza Hut used to have a Triple Decker pizza that was the most perfect pizza ever, and they stopped making it and have never brought it back.  I miss it every single time I have pizza.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old Burger King mushroom-swiss burger which they don't make anymore. It was superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you wanna talk about fantastic food that a restaurant doesn't make any more?  Pizza Hut used to have a Triple Decker pizza that was the most perfect pizza ever, and they stopped making it and have never brought it back.  I miss it every single time I have pizza.
Click to expand...

Too much dough...


----------



## Michelle420

Speaking of dough Indian fry sounds good right now LOL


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old Burger King mushroom-swiss burger which they don't make anymore. It was superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you wanna talk about fantastic food that a restaurant doesn't make any more?  Pizza Hut used to have a Triple Decker pizza that was the most perfect pizza ever, and they stopped making it and have never brought it back.  I miss it every single time I have pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much dough...
Click to expand...


That was one of the things I loved about it:  that it didn't have too much bread.  They used two very thin crusts to make it, and the extra cheese, added to the regular toppings, kept the proportions even.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old Burger King mushroom-swiss burger which they don't make anymore. It was superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you wanna talk about fantastic food that a restaurant doesn't make any more?  Pizza Hut used to have a Triple Decker pizza that was the most perfect pizza ever, and they stopped making it and have never brought it back.  I miss it every single time I have pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much dough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was one of the things I loved about it:  that it didn't have too much bread.  They used two very thin crusts to make it, and the extra cheese, added to the regular toppings, kept the proportions even.
Click to expand...

 I was just never crazy about it, or thick crust..


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> Speaking of dough Indian fry sounds good right now LOL


I do like a spicy gyro..


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Speaking of dough Indian fry sounds good right now LOL



Have you ever tried it with sweet toppings, like cinnamon-sugar or fruit compote?  It's like funnel cake.  There's a place out by the San Xavier Mission that sells it both ways.  So bad for you, it MUST be delicious.


----------



## Michelle420

Easy German Red Cabbage




Easy German Red Cabbage


----------



## Abishai100

Gyro or Indian luchi...I can't decide!


----------



## featherlite

Anything Mediterranean. mmm ,       and a glass of wine.  double mmm.


----------



## Cecilie1200

featherlite said:


> Anything Mediterranean. mmm ,       and a glass of wine.  double mmm.
> View attachment 115451



Oh, yes.  I can make a whole meal out of a plate of baba ganouj and pita bread.


----------



## Michelle420

featherlite said:


> Anything Mediterranean. mmm ,       and a glass of wine.  double mmm.
> View attachment 115451



look good wish I had some


----------



## Abishai100

I'm craving Indian onion-rings.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm craving biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Abishai100

Egg Salad.

A timeless treat.


----------



## Larsky

BEEF STROGANOFF


----------



## Abishai100

Truffle Soup


----------



## Michelle420

*Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette*






Let's Eat | Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette  | Food Fashion and Fun


----------



## Michelle420

I'm also craving chocolate covered graham crackers  probably nobody likes them but me


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> *Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Eat | Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette  | Food Fashion and Fun



Oh, I LOVE spinach salads with pretty much any kind of vinaigrette.

I have this recipe from the O2 diet that my family is crazy for:

Pomegranate juice
grapeseed oil
balsamic vinegar (some stores also carry pomegranate-infused balsamic vinegar and pomegranate vinaigrette dressing)
chopped fresh mint
baby spinach
chopped plum
feta cheese
chopped pecans
raisins
chopped red onion

It also works well with raspberry in place of pomegranate.  And sunflower seeds go really nicely on top of it.


----------



## Abishai100

*Pasta Fruit Salad Cocktail*


----------



## esthermoon

So many tasty things to eat... 
Right now I'm craving this....





but it's too late now!


----------



## Larsky

esthermoon said:


> So many tasty things to eat...
> Right now I'm craving this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's too late now!


I want Pho. Or Udon.


----------



## esthermoon

Larsky said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many tasty things to eat...
> Right now I'm craving this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's too late now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want Pho. Or Udon.
Click to expand...

They're both yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've eaten Udon in a Japanese restaurant!
Pho is a close friend here in my house


----------



## Larsky

esthermoon said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many tasty things to eat...
> Right now I'm craving this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's too late now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want Pho. Or Udon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten Udon in a Japanese restaurant!
> Pho is a close friend here in my house
Click to expand...

This is SO good! I could it here every day.

Home

*CLASSIC BANH MI*





Sandwiches come with mayonnaise, pickled daikon & carrot, onion, cilantro and jalapeño



*1. Special* (ĐẶC BIỆT)       

Original Saigon-style combination of pate, ham, headcheese and pork roll


*2. BBQ Pork* (THỊT NƯỚNG)

Thinly sliced grilled pork with lemongrass served with lemon fish sauce and scallion


*3. Chinese Pork *(XÁ XÍU)

Lean pork simmered in Chinese Char Siu sauce


*4. Roasted Pork *(BA RỌI)

Lightly seasoned cured pork belly and pate


*5. Vietnamese Chicken* (GÀ XÉ)

Shredded chicken breast


*6. Lemongrass Pork *(DỌI XẢ)

Flavorful sliced lemongrass sausage served with lemon fish sauce


*8. Vietnamese Pork *(NEM NƯÓNG)

Slow-grilled sliced honey sausage topped with peanut sauce and scallion


*9. Beef* (BÒ)

Sirloin steak freshly sautéed with onion in house sauce. Topped with lemon fish sauce


*10. Sautéed Chicken* (GÀ XÀO)

Chicken breast sautéed with onion in house sauce. Topped with soy sauce


*11. Pork Shrimp Cake *(CHẠO TÔM)             

Traditional Hue-Style sliced pork/shrimp/prawn paste cake served with lemon fish sauce


*12. Shrimp *(TÔM)

Shrimp sautéed with onion in house sauce. Topped with lemon fish sauce


----------



## Michelle420

Saw this on Master Chef jr and it looks good
No Bake Pistachio Cream Pie | The Recipe Critic


----------



## esthermoon

drifter said:


> Saw this on Master Chef jr and it looks good
> No Bake Pistachio Cream Pie | The Recipe Critic


Pistachio!! Yummy!


----------



## Michelle420

Cheese Enchiladas


----------



## Abishai100

Cauliflower samosas.


----------



## Michelle420

Right now I wish I had a big steak


----------



## Abishai100

Mango Lassi on the Yale campus. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm kinda wanting some of that French toast with blackberry compote that I had a couple weeks back.  Might oughta drag my hiney back to that restaurant.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm kinda wanting some of that French toast with blackberry compote that I had a couple weeks back.  Might oughta drag my hiney back to that restaurant.



MMmmm


----------



## Abishai100

coconut chicken


----------



## Larsky

Braised Pork Shank


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> coconut chicken



Sometimes I really regret being allergic to coconut.  I would really love to be able to eat coconut chicken and coconut shrimp.


----------



## OldLady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> coconut chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really regret being allergic to coconut.  I would really love to be able to eat coconut chicken and coconut shrimp.
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry, Cecilie!  That's a super sad allergy, to be sure.


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> coconut chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really regret being allergic to coconut.  I would really love to be able to eat coconut chicken and coconut shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cecilie!  That's a super sad allergy, to be sure.
Click to expand...


And it's not just coconut.  It's most tropical fruits, like pineapple, coconut, banana . . . Fortunately, it's more of a sensitivity than an outright allergy.  Just an irritation of the inside of my mouth.  Unpleasant enough that I avoid it, but not actually dangerous.


----------



## Michelle420

Flan


----------



## Larsky

From Saturday:


----------



## Michelle420

I'm craving home made ice cream.

TNHarley do you make homemade ice cream at your famous BBQ's?


----------



## Kat

Darn. This stuff looks and sounds good. I'm hungry!


----------



## TNHarley

drifter said:


> I'm craving home made ice cream.
> 
> TNHarley do you make homemade ice cream at your famous BBQ's?


I have never made it but I sure do love it lol


----------



## Cecilie1200

Kat said:


> Darn. This stuff looks and sounds good. I'm hungry!



We apparently have a number of posters on this board who love to cook.


----------



## TNHarley

Hamburger steaks with gravy, mashed potatoes and boiled okra tonight. YUM


----------



## TNHarley

SLIMY boiled okra


----------



## Michelle420

TNHarley said:


> SLIMY boiled okra



I liked it fried.


----------



## TNHarley

drifter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> SLIMY boiled okra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it fried.
Click to expand...

Me too. But something about slimy okra makes me happy. Like clean cut, green grass. lol


----------



## yiostheoy

I'm craving oven roasted lamb.

I get this way every year this time around Holy Thursday at Easter.

I bought the lamb steaks and will roast them Thursday afternoon before Catholic Mass later that evening as my own Pesach seder like Jesus had the evening before the night he was betrayed by Judas Iskariot (original Greek spelling).


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

That's all I am craving at this second.    Nothing else.

Lemon Pound cake  with lemon glaze, fluffy, moist , too delicious.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, so I stopped by the WalMart Marketplace today to stock up on their deli sandwiches for my husband's lunches at work (he loves the stupid things, God knows why).  While I was there, I saw English muffins in Bacon and Buttermlk Pancake flavor, and snagged them.  Now I'm dreaming about having one in an egg-and-cheese breakfast sandwich.


----------



## Kat

TNHarley said:


> SLIMY boiled okra




Love it!


----------



## Larsky

From Saturday:


----------



## Michelle420

Larsky said:


> From Saturday:



Is that crawfish?


----------



## Larsky

drifter said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that crawfish?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Michelle420

Larsky said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> OTE]
> 
> Is that crawfish?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten them.
Click to expand...



I've never eaten them.


----------



## Larsky

drifter said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> OTE]
> 
> Is that crawfish?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten them.
Click to expand...

Labor intensive, but oh so good.


----------



## Virginia Mom

A Big Mac, I won't but I want one.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> SLIMY boiled okra



Yuck!


----------



## TNHarley

I tried something different last night. I fried hamburger steaks. They were really frikkin good. Tasted like the fair.


----------



## strollingbones

mud bugs....i love sucking the heads of some mud bugs lol


----------



## strollingbones

i have a craving for chocolate covered cherries.....and have....for a few days i stopped at the place that has them they were out...damn yesterday sucked lol


----------



## Michelle420

Peach Ice Cream


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Virginia Mom

drifter said:


> Peach Ice Cream


My grandmother used to make the best  homemade peach ice cream when we would visit  during the summer.  Brings back good memories.


----------



## ChrisL

Clam cakes and chowder and clam strips which is my dinner tonight.  I cannot WAIT until dinner is done!  My chowder and clam strips are cooking now and I bought clam cakes from a restaurant in my area that makes some really good ones.


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Peach Ice Cream



I love peach anything.  I'm wanting to make some peach cobbler.


----------



## Rambunctious

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420

Thai Lettuce Wraps With Chicken & Avocado


----------



## Michelle420

Roasted Garlic and Red Pepper Fettucine Alfredo - Yellow Bliss Road


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## featherlite

Larsky said:


> From Saturday:



That's what crawfish look like? They look too much like bugs. :/


----------



## Cecilie1200

featherlite said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what crawfish look like? They look too much like bugs. :/
Click to expand...


That's why people in the South refer to them as "mudbugs".


----------



## Cecilie1200

My husband has been taking me out to eat a lot lately, and my pants are starting to be a little tight, so it's time to drop back to my weight-loss diet for a week or two until they loosen up.  I made a fruit salsa with fresh strawberries, mint, cucumbers, and pineapple, which I will put over broiled tilapia (cooked with the pineapple juice) and baby spinach.


----------



## Abishai100

Pizza with Ranch sauce...


----------



## Abishai100

Mozzarella sticks with ketchup...


----------



## featherlite

Cecilie1200 said:


> My husband has been taking me out to eat a lot lately, and my pants are starting to be a little tight, so it's time to drop back to my weight-loss diet for a week or two until they loosen up.  I made a fruit salsa with fresh strawberries, mint, cucumbers, and pineapple, which I will put over broiled tilapia (cooked with the pineapple juice) and baby spinach.



I made gazpacho this morning...its so easy and tasty. Ill have it with salmon later.
...I'm planting spinach and lettuce today.... I also have a great spot for a fairy garden.


----------



## Cecilie1200

featherlite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has been taking me out to eat a lot lately, and my pants are starting to be a little tight, so it's time to drop back to my weight-loss diet for a week or two until they loosen up.  I made a fruit salsa with fresh strawberries, mint, cucumbers, and pineapple, which I will put over broiled tilapia (cooked with the pineapple juice) and baby spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made gazpacho this morning...its so easy and tasty. Ill have it with salmon later.
> ...I'm planting spinach and lettuce today.... I also have a great spot for a fairy garden.
Click to expand...


There's nothing like fresh spinach . . . or any produce, for that matter.  I always make my salads with spinach or spring greens.

Made the boys pork loin and rice with mixed vegetables, with a lemon-pepper sauce over it all, for dinner tonight.

Oh, they all tried my strawberry-pineapple salsa and liked it so much that I'm going to make chicken breasts with the salsa on it for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Abishai100

Butter Chicken (Indian curry)


----------



## Michelle420

Grilled corn on the cob


----------



## Abishai100

Honey BBQ wings...


----------



## Michelle420

Thai wraps from cheesecake factory

Thai Lettuce Wraps from The Cheesecake Factory


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Thai wraps from cheesecake factory
> 
> Thai Lettuce Wraps from The Cheesecake Factory



I love going to Korean BBQ and having lettuce wraps with bulgogi.


----------



## Abishai100

Cheese Fries!


----------



## Abishai100

Pad Thai


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Larsky

From Sunday:


----------



## Michelle420

Brownies, I think I'm gonna make some today


----------



## Abishai100

Swedish Meatballs with Noodles...


----------



## Darkwind

Skull Pilot said:


> The only sandwich I ever crave is a Primanti Brothers roast beef.  I'm glad I can't get them around here


Their pastrami is excellent.


----------



## Michelle420

Turkey Cranberry cream cheese sandwich


----------



## Michelle420

Also craving ski queen cheese and apples


----------



## Michelle420

and a blackberry LaCroix


----------



## Michelle420

Now who will be a dear and bring it over?


----------



## Michelle420

Mozzarella, Tomato & Avocado Salad Recipe by June R - Key Ingredient


----------



## Abishai100

Chicken Makhani (butter-chicken curry dish from India).


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Turkey Cranberry cream cheese sandwich



Ooh, I make those all the time, except I put them on croissants.


----------



## Mindful

I'm craving beetroot. 

Hope I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Treeshepherd

After all the foods and wines, if you're going to have a cig or two, the Dunhill finecut black is natural and rich tasting, a blend of quality Virginian and Oriental tobaccos, truly delicious.


----------



## Larsky

Treeshepherd said:


> After all the foods and wines, if you're going to have a cig or two, the Dunhill finecut black is natural and rich tasting, a blend of quality Virginian and Oriental tobaccos, truly delicious.


Used to smoke the regulars years ago...


----------



## Michelle420

Peanut butter cookies


----------



## Abishai100

Spinach-and-feta Pizza (a giant one).


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Larsky

CHICKEN
FRIED
STEAK


----------



## Gracie

I'm still craving ribs. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Crixus

drifter said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich, I am doing homework and wish it would just magically appear
> 
> What food are you craving?




Corn dogs and orange Julius. Been craving that since about 1982.


----------



## ricechickie

Chocolate caramel peanut clusters.  What really hurts is that my daughter brought some home.

I'm resisting....


----------



## Michelle420

ricechickie said:


> Chocolate caramel peanut clusters.  What really hurts is that my daughter brought some home.
> 
> I'm resisting....



Might as well give in sounds yummy.


----------



## Michelle420

Retro recipes: 












> So, I finally dusted down the old recipe book, donned my 1950’s style apron, put on some Frank Sinatra and began my journey back in time. Wouldn’t this dish look very impressive at a dinner party in the 1950’s?  I chose this particular recipe for Chocolate Meringue Tart, because it looked so decadent and delicious. I was also kind of intrigued by the concept. Chocolate, meringue and pastry, I wasn’t too sure if it would turn out to be yucky or yummy.



Retro Recipe Revival – Stasty


----------



## ricechickie

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate caramel peanut clusters.  What really hurts is that my daughter brought some home.
> 
> I'm resisting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well give in sounds yummy.
Click to expand...


I did.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I got what I was craving.  Took the whole family out to sushi yesterday to celebrate my first paycheck at my new job in Phoenix.  It was expensive, but I regret NOTHING!


----------



## Michelle420

Pizza


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Bonzi

Pita chips and roasted pine nuts hummus


----------



## WillowTree

Rocky Road!


----------



## ricechickie

A rare steak!


----------



## Abishai100

Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup


----------



## Skull Pilot

WillowTree said:


> Rocky Road!


----------



## Abishai100

Creamy dreamy shrimp alfredo...


----------



## Abishai100

Hawaiian Pizza (from Pizza Hut)


----------



## Abishai100

Corn Dogs and Quesadillas...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

Limca lime soda (India).


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

Some of Ringel05  pie he made that looks like a mummy, now that he posted a pic of it in the CS, lol.
And of course..I still am craving babyback ribs. Some day I will actually buy some.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Michelle420

Holishkes


----------



## Abishai100

Limca lemon-lime soda...


----------



## Michelle420

Garlic bread LOL


----------



## WheelieAddict

I'm addicted to Reubens lately


----------



## Michelle420

WheelieAddict said:


> I'm addicted to Reubens lately



That looks realy good right now


----------



## Bonzi

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup!


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup!



Yum


----------



## Wyld Kard

French Bread Pizza


----------



## Crixus

A bubba diesel blunt.


----------



## MaryL

I am craving a  good old fashioned brisket sanguwich from Katz's.


----------



## Lewdog

I could go for some good bean and bacon soup with some good grilled cheese.


----------



## MaryL

For the rest of you blokes, you can order from Katzs  online but it might entail a bit of travel to NY but the brisket is to die for. Of course they are on line, mini ladkes. Pastrami, you name it.


----------



## strollingbones

pancakes....just another food i cant have...too much sugar...in syrup 
and biscuits and gravy ....


----------



## Michelle420

I want christmas cookies


----------



## Kat

strollingbones said:


> pancakes....just another food i cant have...too much sugar...in syrup
> and biscuits and gravy ....




What about sugar-free syryp??


----------



## Larsky




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Making Chorizo taco's tonight..... mmmm


----------



## TNHarley

raw oysters with hot sauce and saltines
I know i wont get them :/


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Since I have been sober and on a diet, well everything but some pudding right about now!

And some German Christmas Cookies!


----------



## Larsky

TNHarley said:


> raw oysters with hot sauce and saltines
> I know i wont get them :/


I could eat 5 dozen without even thinking about it!


----------



## Larsky

Larsky said:


>


Notice the small Mason jar in the background? Bacon Fat!


----------



## TNHarley

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> raw oysters with hot sauce and saltines
> I know i wont get them :/
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat 5 dozen without even thinking about it!
Click to expand...

Oh yea lol
Give me a pack of crackers, a bottle of hot sauce, a shucked oyster family and a couple tall beers!


----------



## TNHarley

Larsky said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the small Mason jar in the background? Bacon Fat!
Click to expand...

I used some fat trim from my roast when i did it. My au jus was amazing. I grilled the roast and put the pan under it to collect trimmings. But some cut up veggies in there too. So good


----------



## Larsky

TNHarley said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the small Mason jar in the background? Bacon Fat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used some fat trim from my roast when i did it. My au jus was amazing. I grilled the roast and put the pan under it to collect trimmings. But some cut up veggies in there too. So good
Click to expand...

The bacon fat was a photobomb. Use it for sausage gravy. I'm kinda cracker for a yankee.


----------



## Abishai100

Mushroom-Swiss Burgers from Burger King (they don't make 'em anymore, alas!).


----------



## Michelle420

I don't think I ever had raw oysters.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Making chicken pot-pie pasta for dinner.


----------



## Michelle420

I made lettuce wraps with steak strips.


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> I don't think I ever had raw oysters.


and you live close to an ocean.....


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> I made lettuce wraps with steak strips.




I love those, drifter! I make them with roast chicken and add some tomato and avocado!


----------



## TNHarley

drifter said:


> I don't think I ever had raw oysters.


Bless your heart!


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made lettuce wraps with steak strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those, drifter! I make them with roast chicken and add some tomato and avocado!
Click to expand...


mmm Yum.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Planning on making up some big bowls of chicken avocado salad and shrimp avocado salad, so that I can pack them with pita bread for my lunches.


----------



## TNHarley

Sons birthday and we eat whatever he wants. Know what the little shit wanted? Hot pockets.
Needless to say, I wasn't craving them.. lol


----------



## Michelle420

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever had raw oysters.
> 
> 
> 
> and you live close to an ocean.....
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Michelle420

The Cheesecake factory makes some really good lettuce wraps and dipping sauces.


----------



## Michelle420

Tequila Lime Seared Scallops Pasta ~Sweet & Savory by Shinee


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Abishai100

Atlantic City Cocktail-Shrimp


----------



## Cecilie1200

Busy making cinnamon rolls, half with orange icing and half with cream cheese icing.


----------



## Michelle420

The mixed fruit flavor


----------



## Abishai100

Rum-Spiced Pumpkin Pie


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> Tequila Lime Seared Scallops Pasta ~Sweet & Savory by Shinee




Oh my!!!!  that is so delicious!!!!!!!!   ^^^

scallops are so expensive here.... unbelievably  expensive ....buy OMG....so so delicious! ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tequila Lime Seared Scallops Pasta ~Sweet & Savory by Shinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!!!  that is so delicious!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> scallops are so expensive here.... unbelievably  expensive ....buy OMG....so so delicious! ohhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...


Scallops are delicious. Yum Yum Yum!


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tequila Lime Seared Scallops Pasta ~Sweet & Savory by Shinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!!!  that is so delicious!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> scallops are so expensive here.... unbelievably  expensive ....buy OMG....so so delicious! ohhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scallops are delicious. Yum Yum Yum!
Click to expand...



They are.....and also they are deliciously expensive hehe....at least here!


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tequila Lime Seared Scallops Pasta ~Sweet & Savory by Shinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!!!  that is so delicious!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> scallops are so expensive here.... unbelievably  expensive ....buy OMG....so so delicious! ohhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scallops are delicious. Yum Yum Yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are.....and also they are deliciously expensive hehe....at least here!
Click to expand...


I think they are expensive everywhere. My cousin is a chef so I only get the luxury when I visit him east coast.


----------



## Esmeralda

A good cheese burger and fries. Not McDonalds or any of that.  I have't had any kind of burger meal for months as there is no type of that fast food where I am at this time.


----------



## Abishai100

KFC mashed potatoes...yum!


----------



## Abishai100

Indian dosa (paper-thin!).


----------



## Abishai100

*Pumpkin Milk-Shake*


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> *Pumpkin Milk-Shake*
> 
> 
> View attachment 170565



Oooh, apple-pie milkshakes!  You just put in the stuff for a vanilla shake, and then add apple pie filling, and blend 'er up!


----------



## Abishai100

Pizza with Alfredo Sauce


----------



## Kognisjon

Wild rice and mushroom soup. Nom!


----------



## Abishai100

Fish Fried Rice (Chinese)


----------



## Michelle420

Slow Cooker Brown Butter Carrots - The Food Charlatan


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Slow Cooker Brown Butter Carrots - The Food Charlatan



Oh, I love any sort of glazed carrots.  Now I must go make those.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow Cooker Brown Butter Carrots - The Food Charlatan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love any sort of glazed carrots.  Now I must go make those.
Click to expand...


I  made some and they came out so good! You will love it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Delta4Embassy said:


> Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.



Do they have Texas Toast where you are?  It's like triple thick bread slices.  Dip it in egg and cinnamon sugar and cook it in a waffle iron!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tipsycatlover said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was craving french toast the other night so made 5 slices of it. Get this great premium sorta double-fiber bread, 4 eggs to dip in and fry up, butter, powdered sugar, cinnamon, maple syrup and butter. Had the first two slices while standing over the stove doing the next two then had enough egg for 1 more.  Yummers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have Texas Toast where you are?  It's like triple thick bread slices.  Dip it in egg and cinnamon sugar and cook it in a waffle iron!
Click to expand...


I like to make my French toast with challah bread.  It comes out crispy and golden on the outside, and all creamy and sweet on the inside.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread with smashed peas


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night was chicken fried steak and smashed taters.  I discovered while I was making the smashed taters that my son had finished off the milk without telling anyone, so I substituted creamy ranch salad dressing, and they were delicious.


----------



## Abishai100

*Cream of Asparagus Soup!!!
*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

Thomas' English Muffins with mint-jelly

yummy breakfast-in-bed food for watching Winter Olympics (South Korea) on TV!


----------



## Michelle420

Stuffed dates


----------



## Rambunctious

cmon admit it....


----------



## Crixus

Black tar heroine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Rambunctious said:


> cmon admit it....



Not the soda...haven't drank pop in many years.
The fries are good.
The burger, it's ok. I can make a better one myself.
And that IS honest.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I saw a recipe for chimichurri chicken _en croute_ that I want to try.  Puff pastry's a bit of a pain to work with, but it might be worth the effort.


----------



## Crixus

Soup. Just plan vegetable beef soup.


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


>




Needs moar gravy!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm gonna make some Beef Stew and gravy it tomorrow. ^All the things above are in there, except milk, and bread..and egg.. okay, nm.


----------



## Abishai100

CURLY FRIES


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

Church's okra-fries


----------



## Abishai100

Thai coconut soup (mmmmm)


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Chocolate, jalapeno poppers, cherry cheesecake....just not all together or at the same time cause that's just sick


----------



## bodecea

Our soon to be son in law dropped a full bottle of Sangiovese and broke it.   I may have to kill him.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bodecea said:


> Our soon to be son in law dropped a full bottle of Sangiovese and broke it.   I may have to kill him.



"soon to be' means nothing is in stone yet......tell daughter to dump the clutz before he drops a baby


----------



## Michelle420

Cherry Poptart


----------



## Abishai100

Chocolate Frosted Flakes...


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Michelle420

Yellow Curry


----------



## Abishai100

cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Abishai100

clay-pot chicken...


----------



## Abishai100

Olive Pizza


----------



## Abishai100

make that...BBQ-Chicken Pizza!


----------



## OldLady




----------



## Abishai100

Rum-Raisin Ice-Cream (Haagen-Dazs).


----------



## Abishai100

Portobello Mushroom Ravioli from Olive Garden...


----------



## Larsky

KIMCHI !!!


----------



## Abishai100

Crab Rangoons...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Gah=I'm fucked.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> Gah=I'm fucked.



Why?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Rum cake my cousin made. It was awesome! Better than Berns.

It was Devil's Food, chocolate frosting, and loaded and juicy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Marion Morrison said:


> Rum cake my cousin made. It was awesome! Better than Berns.
> 
> It was Devil's Food, chocolate frosting, and loaded and juicy.



Dunno that I've ever had a rum cake that was chocolate.  I usually go with yellow cake, with a slightly crunchy rum glaze.


----------



## Abishai100

White Chocolate (I have some downstairs)


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, am I weird because I'm suddenly really, REALLY wanting to make molasses cookies?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Molinari Salami 

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=molinari+salami&tag=ff0d01-20

Imported Swiss Cheese

Real Sour Dough SF French Bread, very crusty, not in a plastic bag

Along with a cold pour of Gewürztraminer imported from Alsace.


----------



## Abishai100

chalupas...


----------



## Abishai100

...from Taco Bell of course!


----------



## skye

I am craving nothing lol

I just came back from a  quick week holiday to the other side of the world and I ate to my hearts content! 

My darlings.....as we speak now.....I crave nothing!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

breaded mushrooms


----------



## tycho1572

I started craving corned beef after watching a vid the other day.

Because I don’t like wasting food, I’m now stuck with eating corned beef and cabbage for the next few days. lol


----------



## Abishai100

summer watermelons (YES!)


----------



## Abishai100

churros


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

Gatorade


----------



## Abishai100

shrimp scampi


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


>



We did those last night, but we had roasted corn on the cob with them.


----------



## Abishai100

eggplant parm sandwich...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

TCBY frozen-yogurt. Summer, yay!


----------



## Michelle420

Lately craving these all the time


----------



## Abishai100

Indian Kawan bread.


----------



## Michelle420

Chex Mix


----------



## Abishai100

Pizza Rolls


----------



## Abishai100

and apple-juice...


----------



## Abishai100

Calzone...


----------



## Abishai100

rum cake


----------



## Cecilie1200

You've heard of Taco Tuesday?  Now we have Sushi Wednesday!  The Sprouts supermarket down the block from my work has $5 sushi at its sushi bar on Wednesdays, which also happen to be my paydays.  I've been getting sushi for lunch on Wednesdays for a few weeks now, and the rest of the office is starting to emulate me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dragonlady

This morning I went to the farmer’s market and bought corn, broccoli carrots and a basket of fresh off the tree peaches. 

This afternoon I stood over the kitchen sink with eating fresh sweet peaches, juice running down my chin. Heaven!!!


----------



## Gracie

pizza. homemade. eating it now!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> This morning I went to the farmer’s market and bought corn, broccoli carrots and a basket of fresh off the tree peaches.
> 
> This afternoon I stood over the kitchen sink with eating fresh sweet peaches, juice running down my chin. Heaven!!!



My grandma used to take me around to the farms in the area which let you pick your own produce in their fields for a fee.  If there's anything more delicious than produce that was still growing a matter of hours earlier, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I went to the farmer’s market and bought corn, broccoli carrots and a basket of fresh off the tree peaches.
> 
> This afternoon I stood over the kitchen sink with eating fresh sweet peaches, juice running down my chin. Heaven!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma used to take me around to the farms in the area which let you pick your own produce in their fields for a fee.  If there's anything more delicious than produce that was still growing a matter of hours earlier, I have no idea what it is.
Click to expand...


Whoops, unless it's pairing that produce with homemade bread fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I went to the farmer’s market and bought corn, broccoli carrots and a basket of fresh off the tree peaches.
> 
> This afternoon I stood over the kitchen sink with eating fresh sweet peaches, juice running down my chin. Heaven!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma used to take me around to the farms in the area which let you pick your own produce in their fields for a fee.  If there's anything more delicious than produce that was still growing a matter of hours earlier, I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, unless it's pairing that produce with homemade bread fresh out of the oven.
Click to expand...


Oh yes!!!  Today I’m making peach jam. Fresh home made bread with fresh peach jam. There is nothing better. I’m getting some local blueberry on Saturday. 

I live on the Niagara Peninsula in an area known as “Foodland Ontario”. This time of year is amazing. Fresh farm produce is available at the market and at local farm stands.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I went to the farmer’s market and bought corn, broccoli carrots and a basket of fresh off the tree peaches.
> 
> This afternoon I stood over the kitchen sink with eating fresh sweet peaches, juice running down my chin. Heaven!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma used to take me around to the farms in the area which let you pick your own produce in their fields for a fee.  If there's anything more delicious than produce that was still growing a matter of hours earlier, I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, unless it's pairing that produce with homemade bread fresh out of the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!!!  Today I’m making peach jam. Fresh home made bread with fresh peach jam. There is nothing better. I’m getting some local blueberry on Saturday.
> 
> I live on the Niagara Peninsula in an area known as “Foodland Ontario”. This time of year is amazing. Fresh farm produce is available at the market and at local farm stands.
Click to expand...


I love anything peach.  Especially cobbler.  Homemade peach cobbler . . . as my mom would say, fit to make your tongue slap your brains out.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian Butter Chicken


----------



## Abishai100

cheese-dogs and hot dogs with cheese inside


----------



## Abishai100

KFC original recipe chicken...simply the best


----------



## Abishai100

NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER [NECC],

Oh my gosh, how much better is that than Manhattan Clam Chowder [MCC]?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER [NECC],
> 
> Oh my gosh, how much better is that than Manhattan Clam Chowder [MCC]?



My boys and I go out to eat every Wednesday before church.  Last Wednesday, we tried out this place:

Welcome to Stacy's Off da Hook BBQ and Soul Food

If you're in central Phoenix, you want to try this place.  Everything was just delicious.


----------



## Abishai100

curly fries!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I missed Sushi Wednesday last week, being home from work due to my traffic accident.  I'm really jonesing for some sushi now.


----------



## Abishai100

deep dish pizza


----------



## boedicca

I'm craving a Fay Elberta peach.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

peach ice cream


----------



## Michelle420

Oranges


----------



## Abishai100

peaches!


----------



## Abishai100

Pizza Hut personal pan-pizza


----------



## sparky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Cecilie1200

At the moment, some hot tea with honey and lemon.  Been getting rained on too much the last couple of days, and my desert-raised body isn't used to it.  Now I have a sore throat.


----------



## Abishai100

Olive Garden calamari


----------



## Abishai100

french toast...


----------



## Abishai100

Indian jalebis


----------



## Abishai100

New England Clam Chowder

still superior to Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## tycho1572

Chicken adobo. Good stuff.
It’s why I made some two days ago.

Quick and easy.


----------



## Dekster

Not toaster strudels.  I just hate an entire box of them


----------



## Abishai100

Pop-Tarts


----------



## Abishai100

croissants with mint jelly


----------



## Abishai100

actually, croissants with ham and swiss


----------



## Abishai100

french toast with cream cheese


----------



## Abishai100

croissanwich


----------



## Abishai100

chiclets, darn


----------



## Cecilie1200

My church is having a potluck to welcome our new pastoral candidate on Saturday, and I am going to make homemade banana pudding with meringue.  I don't normally care for meringue, and I frankly dislike instant or premade banana pudding, but homemade banana pudding is something else entirely on both counts.


----------



## Abishai100

PIEROGIES


----------



## Michelle420

Kratom Tea


----------



## Abishai100

deep dish pizza


----------



## Freiheit

Jagerschitzel, or a Bento box

Jimmy said it well.
"Reading departure signs in some big airport
Reminds me of the places I've been
Visions of good times that brought so much pleasure
Makes me want to go back again"
Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Jamarion Jackson




----------



## Abishai100

chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread


----------



## Freiheit

Abishai100 said:


> Indian bread


Are talking about fry bread?  If so I want some with chili, cheese and onions.


----------



## Dyavion

Jamarion Jackson said:


>



OMG, that's soooooo tasty


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

butternut squash soup


----------



## Michelle420

Comfort Food Shepherds Pie


----------



## Michelle420

Sloppy Joe


----------



## Abishai100

walnuts and croissants


----------



## Abishai100

chicken pot pie


----------



## Abishai100

wonton soup!


----------



## Freiheit

A 32 ounce Porterhouse, medium, with sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## Rambunctious

Philly cheese steak....


----------



## Rambunctious

drifter said:


> I'm skipping breakfast, but if I could have anything I'd get a lumberjack platter with all the fixins
> 
> Instead, I am having nothing.


----------



## tycho1572

I’m trying to curb my cravings until I eat the 2 steaks and roast beef in my fridge. 

I have a bad habit of grocery shopping when I’m hungry.


----------



## Abishai100

good old fashioned mac 'n cheese


----------



## Abishai100

lentils


----------



## tycho1572

I’m now thinking about chicken adobo and corned beef.


----------



## tycho1572

I think the corned beef and cabbage will be my next meal.


----------



## Abishai100

chicken wings...


----------



## karpenter

Abishai100 said:


> good old fashioned mac 'n cheese


The Old Fashioned Sound Good


----------



## karpenter

tycho1572 said:
			
		

> I have a bad habit of grocery shopping when I’m hungry.


Ain't That The Truth
It Starts A Chain Reaction


----------



## Michelle420

Vegetarian Cacciatore with Quorn Meatless Fillets






 I'm so wasted some =one might like this as much as me.​


----------



## Michelle420

drifter said:


> Kratom Tea


 still craving this my dealers moving to florida and now I have to drink vodka or gin that sucks.


----------



## Michelle420

pot roast even though I don't eat meat anymore


----------



## karpenter

drifter said:


> pot roast even though I don't eat meat anymore


I'm Going To Try Another In My Three-Leg Cast Iron Dutch Oven
This Time
I'll Keep Adding Coals Until The Meat Reaches 190 Degrees
And The Potatoes Are Tender, Not Soft

I Could Dig A Pit
Line It With Hot Coals
Bury The Dutch Oven For 6hrs, Luau Style
But, That's Getting Wild West Carried Away
Ain't It ??


----------



## Michelle420

karpenter said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot roast even though I don't eat meat anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Going To Try Another In My Three-Leg Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> This Time
> I'll Keep Adding Coals Until The Meat Reaches 190 Degrees
> And The Potatoes Are Tender, Not Soft
> 
> I Could Dig A Pit
> Line It With Hot Coals
> Bury The Dutch Oven For 6hrs, Luau Style
> But, That's Getting Wild West Carried Away
> Ain't It ??
> 
> View attachment 283787
Click to expand...


Where u live?


----------



## karpenter

drifter said:


> pot roast even though I don't eat meat anymore


I'll Swap Your Pot Roast
For A 8# Bag Of Cheese And Spinach Ravioli
(_Why Does She Keep Buying That ??_)


----------



## Michelle420

karpenter said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot roast even though I don't eat meat anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Swap Your Pot Roast
> For A 8# Bag Of Cheese And Spinach Ravioli
> (_Why Does She Keep Buying That ??_)
Click to expand...


Deal


----------



## karpenter

drifter said:
			
		

> Where u live?


Throw A Dart At The Center Of The US
BTW
Here's An Old Fashioned Recipe You Might Try
Bourbon, 2 Drops Bitters, Orange Slice
Ice, And _Creme de Cacao_
It's My New Favorite


----------



## Michelle420

karpenter said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where u live?
> 
> 
> 
> Throw A Dart At The Center Of The US
> BTW
> Here's An Old Fashioned Recipe You Might Try
> Bourbon, 2 Drops Bitters, Orange Slice
> Ice, And _Creme de Cacao_
> It's My New Favorite
Click to expand...


Thanks friend.


----------

